# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Serpent's Skull: City of Seven Spears [IC]

## lostsole31

_SECRETS OF THE LOST CITY_
*"The legendary lost city of Saventh-Yhi,  known to some as the City of Seven Spears, has finally been found! Yet  while the ancient city's mysteries have long remained hidden, all manner  of man-eating beasts and plants still dwell within the vine-choked  ruins. Can the PCs be the first among five competing factions to claim  the rights of discovery? Or will they become but the latest of  Saventh-Yhi's victims?"*

*DRAMATIS PERSONAE*

*Character
[Player]
*
*Speech Color*
*AL
*
*Race [Ethnicity]
(Gender ID)
*
*Side #1
*
*Side #2
*
*Campaign Trait*
*Totem Animal*

*Aronnahar (Aron) Zyianthus
[Tribute (N)PC]
*
*Teal*

N
Wishtouched Half-Elf 
[Taldan] (f)
Bard 6/ 
LA 1
Oracle (Lunar) 7
[Seer]
Boarded in Bloodcove
[Mwangi Expanse]
Zebra
[Equines]

*Clarence T. (Book) Booker
[Buck Godot]
*
*Saddle Brown
*
NG
 Fortune-Blessed Human
[Taldan] (m)
Rogue [Contender] 5/
Pathfinder Delver 2
Swashbuckler 6
[Picaroon]/
LA 1
Mwangi Scholar
None

*Fronaldo Claudex
[Blackhawk101]
*
*Dark Orange*

LN
Goblin (m)
Alchemist 7
[Eldritch Poisoner]
Rogue 7
[Knife Master]
Boarded in Cheliax
Korir River Gorilla
[Simians]

*Gelik Aberwhinge
[MastrK, MasterK]
*
*Golden Rod
*
CN
Gnome (m)
Bard 7
[Wit]
Nexus 5/
Pathfinder Chronicler 2
Boarded in Varisia
Hippopotamus
[Large Mammals]

*Xhanfaerd
[Silphael]
*
*Green*

CG
Ekujae Half-Elf
[Wildborn] (m)
Arcanist 6
[Magaambyan Initiate]/
Magaambyan Arcanist 1
Zealot 7
[Discordant Crusader]
Mwangi Scholar
Gerrhosaurus
[Reptilians]




*Associated NPCs*
*Character
[Player]
*
*Speech Color*
*AL
*
*Race [Ethnicity]
(Gender ID)
*
*Side #1
*
*Side #2
*
*Campaign Role*

*Amivor Glaur
*
*Fire Brick Red*

CG
Human (m)
Bard 7+?
Rogue 5
[Archaologist]/
Pathfinder Delver ??
Mobile Venture-Captain of Pathfinder Expedition to Saventh-Yhi.
Not expected on missions (at least for now), as administrative duties keep him stuck dealing with expedition business.

*Harrim
*
*Gray
*
CN
Dwarf (f)
Cleric 3-4?
(Groetus) 
??? ?
"Marooned" in Tazion by the Free Captains for being too much of a Debbie Downer.
He has general, cross-discipline magical skill that may be useful either in camp or on mission.

*Sersheelda Lapispacker
*
*Purple
*
LN (N)
Svirfneblin (f)
(aka, Deep Gnome)
"Doodad"? ?
??? ?
She found herself in the Tazion area by accident when captured by charau-ka. Some type of verbal impediment, regardless of language (even Gnome). Claims to "want know magic of 'Overburn.'" Possesses some type of natural connection.

----------


## lostsole31

*ARONNAHAR ("ARON") ZYIANTHUS*




*Description*  6' 1", 160 lbs.

She has the burnished skin of those who have spent time in the sun, red  hair, and green eyes. She wears typical Druman garb, but with some of  the frills cut away. Her beauty is awe-inspiring, but she is so in tune  with voices not of the world that she tends to ignore people who don't  use direct address, having a far-away look sometimes. 

Her zebra tribal tattoo is on her chest - from her suprasternal cavity  down to below her navel, and includes the inner portion of her breasts.  Given her clothing with the zebra's head tattoo above and below her  limited torso clothing, this is likely to have a .... distracting effect  on those not used to someone of her beauty.

*Personality* 

Of the two people in the vanguard that were the actual shipwreck  survivors of Smuggler's Shiv, and therefore found information regarding  Tazion and the "pillars of light" of Saventh-Yhi, Aron is by far the  more proactive.

While not the "leader" of the vanguard, she is nominally the one in  charge of coordinating reports to Amivor Glaur, the lead Pathfinder and _de facto_ mobile venture-captain. Since Kalabuto, her voice has taken a massive shift down  in volume so that even when she shouts she isn't very loud, though her  beauty and nearly ethereal quality have further increased. She no longer  sings, but rather has poured forth her artistic effort into her flute.  This lack of strong voice is another reason a woman who could easily  take the lead with any group of which she is a part instead takes a  support role. 

Practically within the group, Aron is the vanguard's primary divine caster,  and therefore healing the party is her prerogative. Others have some  healing or healing like ability (Gelik, Xhanfaerd, even Harrim), but primarily the  duties fall squarely on her shoulders. She is also primarily a diviner  with many strange powers related to her communing with the moon, but  in-battle it often means that she knows when she is going to be attacked  and effortlessly moves out of the way. Otherwise, she is the primary  "first contact" with parties whose allegiances are unknown, and her  knowledge of the natural forces of the jungle matches and that of  strange metaphysics and cosmology rivals that of the far more studied  Xhanfaerd. She is also the one who has he best chance of activating  magical items not suited for the casting traditions of others.

*Homeland* Kerse, Kalistocracy of Druma

----------


## lostsole31

*CLARENCE T. "BOOK" BOOKER*


 

*Description* 6' 0", 175 lbs.

Pretty much any lady's conception of the rugged, two-fisted pulp hero who can also clean up real spiffy in a good suit to boot.

*Personality*

Book is a man who believes that archaeology is all about getting your hands dirty. He is a dedicated scholar of the Mwangi Expanse's history and its peoples, but his close calls have caused him to have a hair trigger with gun or fist. He is a great believer in luck, as being lucky has helped him far more than being expressly competent at what he does.

When one of the diviners foresaw trouble for the vanguard, Amivor released him to rush ahead to attempt to intercept and aid the vanguard as best as possible. It seems that either he arrived too late, or was lucky to arrive late and missed the most danger .... Issilar, the serpent folk enchanter, that caused three members of the vanguard to flee into the forest (two whose remains were found, and Gelik who was rescued).

It's at the point now where Xhanfaerd has learned to trust that when Book says, "I have a bad feeling about this," everyone should listen.

*Home of Record* Based out of the Grand Lodge, Absalom

----------


## lostsole31

*FRONALDO CLAUDEX*




*Description* 3' 3", 34 lbs.

This large-eared, green-skinned goblin has a devil may care grin and a  wild glint in his red eyes. He is well spoken and dressed in well  tailored coat and breaches with rolled down top boots. A pair of sharp  looking daggers dangle from his belt. Hidden extracts, potions, poisons,  and blades are secreted all about his person. He is full of energy and  doesn't stop moving, constantly darting around the room investigating  everything. He has a preternatural love of shiny things; especially gold  and jewels. His shock of wild white hair hovers above his head as if  burning. 

He has a tattoo of a Korir River Gorilla tribal tattoo covering his whole back.

*Personality*

Fronaldo is quick-witted and intelligent, but easily manipulated by more  forceful personalities. His high, childlike voice often leads others to  assume that he is childlike. He is anything but. Raised in Cheliax by  human "parents" after they found him abandoned in a gutter, young  Fronaldo was raised as a beloved member of the Claudex household. While  in public he was forced to behave as a slave until he reached adulthood  and was able to purchase his freedom with the help of his parents  Esmerelda and Javier. They taught him science and chemistry and gave him  an excellent education. Once he gain his freedom and moved out on his  own, only then did his true education in the real world began. 

Chip on his shoulder due to his size; classic small man syndrome.  Doesn't like working alone. Prefers the safety of an organized group.  Weak willed. Greedy. Manic. Speaks with a high-pitched, child-like  voice. 

*"So, Fro, if you are chosen for the vanguard, what do you bring to the table?"* asked Amivor Glour, the venture-captain in Eleder.

*"Poisons, potions, and pokin' holes in problem people, and vapid ideas."*

That was it. That was the whole interview, and it was enough to get him  hired on as the first addition (outside of Aron and Gelik).  And that  pretty much sums up his skill set.

*Homeland* Corentyn, Empire of Cheliax

----------


## lostsole31

*GELIK ABERWHINGE*



*Description* 3' 6", 42 lbs.

Gelik is a spry, energetic gnome with blond hair and a neat goatee. He  dresses like a noble at all times. ("If you can't take the time to dress  properly, no one will take what you have to say seriously, and they'd  be right not to!")

With liberal use of prestidigitation, his fine clothes always seem  freshly cleaned. Only the ink stains on his fingers break the illusion  of a proper gnome nobleman. ("If you don't have ink stains on your  fingers, no one will take your writing seriously, and they'd be right  not to!")

His hippo tattoo is on his left shoulder.

*Personality*

Gelik is quick-witted and a talented speaker. Unfortunately, he has a  mean streak when it comes to the misfortunes of others; he often simply  can't help himself from making a snide comment or a scathing remark at  another's expense.

While Xhanfaerd has a more artistic touch with writing, Gelik's writing  skill, equal (and more reliable) skill at linguistics and cryptography,  and dedicated skill as a scribe means his position as the party's  Pathfinder Chronicler is still secure at this time. He is a perfect  second to Aron's skills at diplomacy and negotatiations, has a jarring  ability to mimic any sound his voice box can even remotely simulate, and  oddly, he has a greater grasp of the Mwangi's overall geography, even  over that of Fronaldo.

*Home of Record* Magnimar, Varisia

----------


## lostsole31

*XHANFAERD*


*Description* 6' 1", 255 lbs.

Robust among his kin, to the point of usually rising eyebrows when  people see the ekujae's paintings on his face, often followed by  somewhat confused gazes at his ears, Xhanfaerd has everything to stand  out in a crowd. His elvish heritage can be seen through his sharp  features and the light green tint in the sclera of his eyes, and he  shows the kind of body one could see on a veteran fighter. His  gerrhosaurus tattoo is on his right shoulder, head upwards as if  whispering secrets to Xhanfaerd.

He usually wears brightly colored clothes when in town, in accordance to the fashion of the urbanite Magaambyans.

*Personality*

Robust of body and mind, Xhanfaerd was used to playing on both of those  aspects. "Surely someone so well built is not as bright", or "That dork  reading those horribly precise books is probably scrawny" was the kind  of things he got used to play with quite fast, earning a mischievous  stance on the way. He knows quite well that most other sapients aren't  as gifted as himself and how lucky he is, and won't show off, at least  not voluntarily. If he knows he can do something to help, he will, and  that might raise jealousy and rivalries. At least it did already, more  than once. People don't like when you solve the riddle of their lives  with one glance.

He tries to do his best to live up to the standards he set through his  books, while knowing very well that without a major civilizational shift  it won't be possible, at least not on a personal scale.

With his training from the school of the Magaambya  in the openly secret/not secret city of Nantambu in the Mwangi Expanse,  Xhanfaerd's training and scholasticism makes him first among equals,  with particular expertise among subjects arcane, historical, natural  sciences, linguistics, and the peoples of the Mwangi and their customs.  Within the group, he is blessed of an almost supernal insight into  personal motivations and actions, and as such is usually a voice of  reason and common sense.

*Home of Record* Nantambu, Mwangi Expanse

----------


## lostsole31

*Moonday, 9 Abadius 4711 AR (Waxing Crescent)
90 / 75 F. Heavy rain throughout the day. Saturated. Humidity Index: 110 / 95 F.*

Today is the worst day yet as far as heat and humidity, all being kept in the local area by the rain that act not as purgative but as enclosure.

On the other hand, today is a day that promises to finally moves things forward, for Amivor Glaur and the main force of the Pathfinder Society expedition has arrived!

Amivor Glaur is a ruggedly handsome man of medium height and average build (5' 10", 180 lbs.). He wears well worn but quality leather armor, with sidearms of short sword, whip, short composite bow, and hunting knife. A welcome, yet unsettling change to the standard perceptions of the classic Pathfinders, Amivor is decidedly unkempt, rugged, and rough around the edges. His wild Red hair seems to flow like a flame in the wind, and he is rarely seen fraternizing with those of pomp and circumstance. Amivor, all to familiar with the wilds of Sargava, wears only utilitarian clothing with multiple pockets, and prefers to expose his skin to the natural sun, in order to compensate for the heat of the days.

Amivor offers no confusion for the sort of man he is, presenting his rugged and rough attitude through his appearance and demeanor, and yet The Pathfinder Society has placed him in charge of all Sargavian Expeditions, due to his great ability to do such successful voyages. Amivor can usually be found in the bars at Eleder, drinking with his favored traveling companions and recounting tall stories about his adventures, but once he is set upon a job, Amivor is completely serious. Because of this attitude and respect for the natures of Sargava, and his positive reputation with the local tribes, Amivor is easily the most knowledgeable about Sargava and the Mwangi Expanse outside of the specialists within the party.

Amivor views the natives of Sargava with respect, and understands that their tribal ways are different, but not lesser than any other society. Because of this, he is among the very few that has established a diplomatic reputation with most tribes known to the Pathfinder Society, which has yielded a wealth of information.

Amivor reads Gelik's written work and listens to all of the accounts, including any accidental testimony of Harrim and Sersheelda (though both are trying in their own way). He is sad at the losses of Pim Starseer and Torber Ah-mose, and assures the group that their names will be put on the Wall of Names in Absalom. Meanwhile, he is glad that diviners among the rank-and-file Pathfinders in the expedition gave him what he needed to send Book ahead to the rest of you when he did.

Most of the day is spent as such, but Aron still takes time with Veress, knowing that the tiger is at a critical stage of very late adolescence.

Amivor has no desire to attend any longer in Tazion. He trusts the party has learned what they can of Tazion, but since Saventh-Yhi is the real prize, he wants to leave on the morrow. Even though it is probably only 20 miles away or so, the trackless jungle and the many laden beasts of burden in the expedition mean that it will be a two-day trip.

That evening, Fronaldo seeks out Xhanfaerd for private - not group - combat training. Fronaldo has learned to trust that Xhanfaerd is a keen observer of behavior, so Fronaldo wants to try out some deceptive blade techniques he's been thinking of, but needs the challenge of a sharp defender. Aron will have gymnastics training for Sersheelda, Book, and even Amivor (who has been looking for challenging exercise for weeks). Harrim meditates on his own; surprising, given there are so many new people, it would be a perfect time to annoy everyone with proseltyzing for Groetus. Gelik entertains the main force of the expedition with fantastic tales.

----------


## lostsole31

*Toilday, 10 Abadius 4711 AR (Waxing Crescent)
85 / 70 F. Normal afternoon showers. Winds N 15 mph. High humidity. Humidity Index: 95 / 80 F.*

The full expedition leaves today to what seems to be relatively mild morning and make the trek towards Saventh-Yhi. During the half-trek, Harrim is sure to mention the glory of Groetus, and how the End Times will strip away all that has been built to leave a beautiful chaos before that, too, is removed from the universe.

That evening, Book and Aron bring Amivor (after hearing about his prowess from the former) to seek out Fronaldo, a master on combat preparation techniques. Gelik interacts with the rest of the expedition to learn their names and to get what gossip he can get.

----------


## lostsole31

*Wealday, 11 Abadius 4711 AR (First Quarter)
90 / 75 F. Heavy rains. Winds S 5 mph. High humidity. Humidity Index: 105 / 90 F.*

Amivor had hoped to see Saventh-Yhi, as it was estimated that the party trekked 2/3 of the way towards Saventh-Yhi, but the heavy rains and mud today slow things down. You are sure you are now on Saventh-Yhi's doorstep, but Amivor doesn't want to do a forced march and still not see the ruins by light of day for the first time.

In the evening, Aron spends extra time from the encampment to work with Veress. Amivor and Book work together, the latter studying under the former's tutelage regarding common oozes and protoplastic monsters used as happenstance guardians in crypts, tombs, and ruins. Gelik is there, chronicling the exchange, and learning from it. It turns out that Amivor is the most knowledgeable person Gelik knows regarding the Darklands and formless terrors. 

Xhanfaerd takes this time to work on Magaambyan fighting arts. Fronaldo doesn't disturb him, but does watch.

Tomorrow ... tomorrow promises to be the big, daylight reveal of the terminus of your quest: Saventh-Yhi!

----------


## lostsole31

*Oathday, 12 Abadius 4711 AR (First Quarter)
90 / 75 F. Heavy rains. Saturated humidity. Humidity Index: 110 / 95 F.*

Today promises to be truly awful right out of the gate, but the expedition gets moving again.

You only go through a few final miles of trackless jungle before Saventh-Yhi is revealed to you! It is breathtaking, just the part you see.


The thing is, the jungle is not a quiet place, but there is an increase in background noise, almost like there is a LOT more going on at Saventh-Yhi than "undiscovered, uninhabited ruin!"

Question for everyone, do you want Amivor to use his expertise to find the best place for the expedition to make base camp at a respectful distance from Saventh-Yhi, or do you (the party) want to try and figure out the best place to be?

----------


## lostsole31

*Fireday, 13 Abadius 4711 AR (First Quarter)
90 / 70 F. Heavy rains. Winds W 10 mph. Saturated humidity. Humidity Index: 110 / 90 F.*

The next day, as the encampment awakens, it seems that you were fooled by a cruel trick of climate. For you no longer see Saventh-Yhi, but trackless jungle along the nameless tributary of the Ocota River. It was a jungle mirage, exceedingly rare, and possible supernatural.  The expedition forges on ahead, with Fronaldo - aided by Amivor - with wayfinder consult the maps they made from the Pillars of Light in Tazion. They continue along the tributary until the river seems to emerge from the side of a jungle cliff  at a height of 60' - casual observation reveals little to indicate that anything but rugged jungle mountains exist beyond this point, but with Fronaldo's knowledge of the map from the Pillars of Light in Tazion, he guides the expedition to a spot where an ancient and overgrown series of trails lead up from a waterfall.

This is where the dirty work to push on ahead will occur, to be able to get the expedition to be able to navigate past, which Fronaldo figures will take several days of hard work.

Does anyone have anything they can think of that might help the work go by a little more swiftly?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo rummages in his pack for his silk rope. 
*Ive got some rope and some tent stakes that could stand in for pitons in a pinch.*

----------


## BuckGodot

Book slings his sack off his shoulder and reaches in and pulls out what appears to be a 12-inch iron bar lined with small plates and spikes.

*"I've got this... It can be worked in to block and tackle with your rope, little buddy. If it will help in some way..."*

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd looks around.

"*We need to set up a path we can travel relatively easily in the following days, unless we manage to set up a new encampment closer to the city. That's... going to be hard, but at least tomorrow I'll have more appropriate spells readied in cases of emergencies.*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If it takes more than one day, I'll replace Enlarge Person with Monkey Fish in my level 1 spells.

----------


## lostsole31

In short, the characters don't have any magics or abilities to help them overcome old-fashioned elbow grease and cutting. They might come up with some clever ways to clear what is cut, but the actual path clearance is straightforward cut-work. They do learn something important about their fellow (junior) Pathfinders .... this is the all-star "nerd squad." Where the Sargavan military, Free Captains, and even their own hated rivals - the Aspis Consortium - likely have all manner of bruisers, the Pathfinders assigned to act as the more general administration and support do so with the strength of their mind and their magical training, not because they are physically intimidating.

What doesn't help .... it doesn't really slow things down beyond making people more careful with their aim ... and that's the rain. The heavy, incessant, not-just-in-the-afternoon rain.

That evening, Book, Amivor, Gelik, and Aron discuss otherworldly mysticism, and how that affected the worship of ancient cultures (with Book and Aron being strongest on the subject). Fronaldo work on theory regarding toxicology. Xhanfaerd interacts with the many junior Pathfinders, finding that their first and most focused training area is general wizardry.

*Starday, 14 Abadius 4711 AR (Waxing Gibbous)
90 / 75 F. Heavy rains. Saturated humidity. Humidity Index: 110 / 95 F.*

More trailblazing by all.

That evening, Aron leads Harrim, Amivor, Sersheelda, Gelik, Xhanfaerd, and several of the junior Pathfinder officers through various mantras and focusing exercises. Fronaldo (assisted by Book), teach a larger portion of the junior Pathfinders a variety of jungle stealth techniques. It turns out that while they are mainly wizards, this expedition is well-grounded in a variety of useful adventuring and ambush skills.
*Sunday, 15 Abadius 4711 AR (Waxing Gibbous)
90 / 75 F. Heavy rains. Saturated humidity. Humidity Index: 110 / 95 F.*

Trailblazing continues after a non-denominational service led by Harrim (who still managed to seed bits of doom and gloom in there).

Aron managed to teach Veress the command "stay" this week.

In the evening, Fronaldo will work with a different set of Pathfinders regarding various ambush striking techniques. Amivor will teach body meditation techniques to help overcome petrifying effects to Harrim, Aron, Xhanfaerd, & Book. The gnomes spend time together, with Sersheelda giving Gelik weight training. It turns out that she is a lot stronger than her little frame would suggest; not as strong as Xhanfaerd, but one of the strongest nonetheless.

----------


## lostsole31

*Moonday, 16 Abadius 4711 AR (Waxing Gibbous)
90 / 75 F. Heavy rains. Saturated humidity. Humidity Index: 110 / 95 F.*

Trailblazing continues.

That evening, Xhanfaerd is by himself as he postulates the nature of light and dark within a free-willed mortal. 

Book holds an in-house lecture regarding geography, astronomy, and how those things may have changed over millenia, as compared to what they might find in Saventh-Yhi, especially since the Ancient Azlanti were very knowledgeable of astronomy and how it guided the PC's own discoveries in Tazion. In attendance are Aron, Amivor, Fronaldo, Gelik, and most of the junior Pathfinders that don't have other duties elsewhere.
*Toilday, 17 Abadius 4711 AR (Waxing Gibbous)
90 / 75 F. Heavy rains. Saturated humidity. Humidity Index: 110 / 95 F.*

Trailblazing continues, and the trail is finally cleared by the end!

Sersheelda wants to know more about plants and animals in the Overburn, so that evening, Aron (assisted by Xhanfaerd) holds an in-house lecture for Amivor, Sersheelda, Fronaldo, Gelik, and the available junior pathfinders regarding natural sciences, especially that of the jungle. 

Meanwhile, at the dwarf's request, Harrim convinced Book to help show him how best to avoid area of effect dangers and various common types of traps. While Harrim is much more agile than he might seem at first look, his training in this area is woefully inadequate, given his dwarven form.


*Wealday, 18 Abadius 4711 AR (Waxing Gibbous)
90 / 75 F. Heavy rains. Saturated humidity. Humidity Index: 110 / 95 F.*

Days and days and days of rain, and it hasn't stopped just because the trail is now cleared, and the party has easy access to the waterfall beyond.

Above the waterfall, the river splits for a short distance, flowing around a jungle-covered hillock. An open area just south of the hill can make an excellent staging area for the expedition once theyre up in the region and readying a move to a campsite located within the ruined city itself.

A narrow trail picks up not far to the south of area *A*, connecting to a more overgrown road down below that leads southeast to area *B*. This wide, paved road is the first tangible, non-mirage evidence the PCs encounter both of the hard existence of the ruins of Saventh-Yhi as well as the strange preservative magics that suffuse Saventh-Yhi. The expedition splits in two to make sure that the split in the river is mapped and charted.


The strangely preserved road leads into a narrow cleft in the jungle-choked ridges, forcing the river into a swiftly flowing rapid through the gorge. The road splits here, offering two methods onwardbelow, a slippery-looking path of wooden bridges connects small islands, while above a rickety rope bridge swings in the air.

Which way do you recommend taking?

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd points at the small bridges and islands.

"*I think we should start that way. If we later go through the other path, we would have the possibility to descend to a safer route, while climbing the other way wouldn't be as practical.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Amivor nods and says, *"In that case, Aron? I need your team to scout out that approach and look for any dangers or instabilities."*

Okay, marching order and manner of approach?

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Whahoo! Lets go, Book!* squeals Fronaldo excitedly. He grabs the tall mans hand and pulls him towards the bridges and islands.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book reluctantly allows himself to be dragged along by the green goblin while looking back over his shoulder and shrugging at Aron.

Turning to Fonzie, he says, *"Whoa! Whoa! Whoa, little friend lets not give away our position to every living thing around... Slow and steady and quiet wins the race..."* 

Switching to scout stealth mode, he'll move forward with Frolando.

----------


## Blackhawk101

With a gleam in his eye and a feral grin, Fronaldo says:*Yes, silent and deadly. Thats good!
*The green skinned alchemist slows his speed  to match Books pace, moving silently through the jungle. His small dagger glimmers in the mist.

----------


## lostsole31

Aron follows, followed by Gelik, then Xhanfaerd, and then - once beckoned to join - Harrim, with Sersheelda and her creepy ghost-wolf at the back. Aron has Veress stay, though.

Fronaldo and Book, would you rather swim or walk along the slippery-looking bridges?
(same question will be asked of all, btw)

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo visually examines the condition and stability of the bridges when they arrive. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


How are the bridges constructed? What is their condition? How long is the route? How many islands (map)? How deep and fast is the water? How far below is the water? Basically a full examination of the obstacle.

----------


## lostsole31

Fronaldo mentions his examinations, taking in any input from anyone else on the following questions.....

*How are the bridges constructed?* *What is their condition?* 
Rope suspension bridge. Surprisingly good condition.

*How long is  the route?* 
It's not very far at all.

*How many islands (map)?* 
Four small islands, connected by wooden pathways that are slippery from the water but in good condition. The stepping stones look like they are challenging for someone who can  balance by way of pure athleticism, but likely a moderately easy task  for someone skilled in keeping their balance.

Map on Discord.

*How deep and fast is the water?* 
While not "rapids," the flow does appear quite fast here, so Aron judges that the depth shouldn't be more than 10', and there might be submerged rocks to deal with - which would hurt if you hit them. The flow is such that swimming is not advisable unless one is trained to do so, and if only barely trained, it would be a moderate challenge.

*How  far below is the water?* 
30' from the upper bridge to the water below.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo studies the obstacle and then comments to Book.
*Doesnt look too dangerous. I could probably get across no problem but the rest of the party might have an issue. I suggest that we cross in groups of two tied together with rope. If one person slips, the other person has a chance to hold on and keep the other from being swept down stream.*
The goblin shrugs weakly.
*Unfortunately, there are not a lot of good places to anchor yourself. I suggest that one person at a time cross to and island before the next person crosses a bridge. The team would have to match members of equal size and strength, so that if a strong member slips a weaker member is not trying to stop them both. You and I wouldnt be a good match. I could never stop us from getting dragged in.
It isnt a perfect solution but it is a little better than crossing your fingers and praying. What do you think?*

----------


## BuckGodot

Book, examining the trek ahead as well, concurs with Fronoldo and nods his head.

*"Seems plausible. Let's report it back to the others with your suggestion."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

And so Bookman and the green skinned boy wonder report back to Aron and Amivor.

----------


## lostsole31

*"The Pathfinders are sure-footed, but I worry about the pack animals,"* says Amivor.

*"That,"* interjects Aron, *"and I don't like the idea of tying people off. It doesn't matter what you can lift or carry. If you are surprised by someone falling in and then feel that tug, you don't necessarily have time to respond ... and then just as surprised as the first person, with useless brawn you fall in and get swept away, shredded by submerged rocks. It's not a bad idea for a small group, but not for the main expedition."*

Amivor says, *"Okay, scout out the bridge then. Book and Fronaldo, followed by Aron and Xhanfaerd at a mild pace of 10' behind them, and Gelik behind all. Sound good? Head across and make sure that everything is secure for a the main expedition to cross."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo salutes briskly before heading to the upper bridge with Book. He doesnt bother with stealth as the party is fully exposed to anyone looking. He keeps his eyes open for traps or ambushes.

----------


## lostsole31

Fronaldo doesn't see any hidden dangers.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo examines the condition of the rope bridge before proceeding with Book.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book nudges the wee man... *"Come on, 'Naldo... We already looked this over..."* and he steps out across the bridge.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Suspicions assuaged, Fronaldo moves with Book onto the bridge.

----------


## lostsole31

So far, so good .....

----------


## BuckGodot

Book will keep moving but look back and hold up a cautionary hand to Fronaldo.

----------


## Blackhawk101

*What is it, Book? Do you sense something wrong?!
*Fronaldo halts his advance.

----------


## lostsole31

That is when everyone hears the bestial screeching to the east as three  large flying reptiles with distinctive, backwards-sweeping crests  decorating their heads appear over the canopy. 

*Begin Round One ...

R1T28-27:*  Red does a flying charge down to Xhanfaerd. The mwangi-Ekujae throws up  his arms defensively, but gets bit in his lower left arm for *12*  for his troubles. Red sort of does a graceful crossing of paths with  Green, also charging, as Green charges Aron to bite her in the upper  left thigh for *4 mod*.

*R1T24:* Gelik, what do you do?

----------


## Master K

Gelik will take a 5 ft step farther down the bridge and begin giving a speech, with the intent to Inspire Courage. as well as casting Fox's  Cunning on Xhanfaerd.

*Spoiler*
Show

FA; 5 ft step SE
MA; Inspire Courage on 
*Spoiler*
Show

Xhanfaerd
SA; Cast Fox's Cunning on Xhanfaerd

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Gelik will take a 5 ft step farther down the bridge and begin giving a  speech, with the intent to Inspire Courage. as well as casting Fox's   Cunning on Xhanfaerd.

*R1T23:* Fronaldo,  you've never seen Gelik attack performance with such speed and gusto.  While Aron might be a more accomplished "performer," it is easy to  forget sometimes that Gelik is still the senior "bard." His oration  fills you with extra-goblin bravery. What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Get Off The Bridge!* shouts Fronaldo.
Then the green goblin gathers several vials of various alchemical agents and applies them to his dagger. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


five foot step to the SE
SA: create archanotoxin - INT base, frequency =4 rnds; consecutive saves=2, Fort DC=18  MA: apply to magic returning dagger.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* *Get Off The Bridge!* shouts Fronaldo. Then the green goblin gathers several vials of various alchemical agents and applies them to his dagger.*Spoiler: Fronaldo*
Show

You don't move anywhere, as Book is one sq. SE of you.
 
*R1T22:* Aron, who really can't shout loudly enough to be heard, turns to Xhanfaerd. *Spoiler: Said to Xhanfaerd, but heard by Gelik, too*
Show

*"Hey,  we've gone a few days without a collective active. Tell everyone to not  leave the bridge but to engage. That way, this threat is taken care of  here and now, and they don't come back to attack when the expedition  crosses."*

Aron then defensively  casts a spell on herself that makes her very hard to see clearly as she  seems to vibrate at incredible speed. She then takes out her bow.

*R1T21:* Book, what do you do? You didn't hear what Aron said to Xhanfaerd, but it doesn't look like she intends to take Fronaldo's advice.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book steps north to clear the way for anyone wishing to get off the bridge while drawing his sidearm. He aims it at the flapping beastie in front of him and squeezes off a shot and looking at Aron shouts, *"What?"*

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

FA: 5' step north (Surefooted)

MA: Draw sidearm

Attack using Risky Strike: (1d20+12)[*29*]

Damage: (1d8+4)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Book steps north to clear the way for anyone wishing to get off the  bridge while drawing his sidearm. He aims it at the flapping beastie in  front of him, dodges a bite from it, and squeezes off a shot that hits Green in the belly for *14*. He looks over to Aron, cupping is hand outwards to her, and shouts, *"What?"* 

*R1T18:*  Sersheelda's form warps and grows from her normal 3-1/2' to close to 7'  tall, seemingly made of stone, and bearing stone-like wings. There are  two sets of horns - one seemingly fit to the type of creature she has  become (or veiled herself to looks as), and the other set of horns,  broad, steer-like horns. She(?) takes wing, and begins flying towards  the bridge.

*R1T12:* Blue charges Book, biting him in the side of the abdomen for *13*.

*R1T9:* *"Everyone else, stay back!"* calls Harrim as he scurries onto the bridge while taking out his skull-shaped flail.

*R1T8:*  Amivor crosses west while taking out his bow. He takes careful aim and  fires at the distracted reptair, but the arrow bounces hard off of its  hide. 

*R1T5:* Xhanfaerd, you are feeling an incredible cognitive surge from Gelik's spell. Also, Aron said something to you. What do you do?

Reptairs on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Focusing his anger, Xhanfaerd enters a quite malevolent stance and speaks.

"*We need to get rid of them, so that we can cross easily afterward !*"

He then summons a rain of stones on the flying creatures, roaring out loud while doing so.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, entering Black Seraph's Glare, then casting Stone Call, aiming in the air, far enough to not hit anyone. Then, free action intimidate against them.

*Damage* - (2d6)[*6*]

*Intimidate* - (1d20+18)[*36*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Focusing his anger, Xhanfaerd enters a quite malevolent stance and speaks, "*We need to get rid of them, so that we can cross easily afterward!*"

He then casts a spell towards the flying creatures, roaring out loudly  with a wordless cry while a very large area of rocks and stones fall out  of the sky to hit all three reptairs for *6*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28-27:* Red and Green seem visibly startled by the show of  violence, and recover from their charge. But there are far too many  tasty morsels to ignore right now. Red snaps at Xhanfaerd's as Green misses Fronaldo, and both coast a little bit higher and wheel about.

*R2T24:* Gelik, you are currently orating courageously. What do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Aron in the hole ....

----------


## Master K

Gelik will continue demonstrating his mighty oratory prowess and send a ray of energy at the the reptair to his south

*Spoiler*
Show

FA; continue bardic performance
SA; fire a Planar Detonation at green as a ranged touch attack (1d20+9)[*20*] Dmg (piercing) (3d6)[*11*]
notes, possible +1 to attack roll from bardic performance if applicable

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Gelik continues demonstrating his mighty  oratorical prowess, pausing briefly to scream a ray of focused physical  energy hits Green in the wing for *12*.

*R2T23:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo hops to the SE and whips his poisoned dagger at the closest flying reptile.
*Get Off the bridge!* he yells. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: 5 ft step to SE
SA: throw dagger at  Blue: 2nd range increment -2 (not included)
*to hit* - (1d20+13)[*23*]
*dam* - (1d3)[*2*]
archanotoxin sv Fort vs Int DC=18.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book draws his whip and blasts off another shot at the beast in front of him, looks at Fronaldo, and yells, *"I heard you! But what did Aron say?"*


*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



MA: Draw whip

Attack using Risky Strike: (1d20+12)[*18*]

Damage: (1d8+4)[*5*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Fronaldo hops to the SE and whips his poisoned  dagger at the closest flying reptile. The oratory helps the throw, and  it hits Blue in the left lower leg for *4** + poison*!

*Get off the bridge!* he yells. 

*R2T22:* Aron casts a spell on herself, and becomes  something seemingly ... more. She gets off the bridge on the far side  where Book and Fronaldo are while taking out her shortbow.

*R2T21:* Book draws his whip and blasts off another shot at the beast in front of him (who snaps at him and misses), hitting for *5*. He looks at Fronaldo, and yells, *"I heard you! But what did Aron say?"* 

*R2T18:*  Sersheelda/ stone demon flies to the southeast, gaining a little bit of  height and then turns to give a horrific screeching noise at Green for *6 sonic*.

*R2T12:* Blue flies slowly to the NW, and bites at Xhanfaerd, the latter's magical protection rebuffing the beak.

*R2T9:* Harrim casts a spell, and a little gobbet of acid strikes Blue and sizzles the side of its cheek for *3 acid*. He then gets off the bridge to the NW, standing by Amivor.

*R2T8:* Amivor focuses his fire on Red to the north. Of two arrows fired, one hits the outer wing for *16*. 

*R2T5:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Reptairs on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd establishes his collective, then transmits Aron's earlier sentence to the other, standing as firm as he can on the bridge, his hammer in hands.

*Spoiler: Collective*
Show

_Aron said that we should stay on the bridge and engage them from there._


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard : establishes Collective with everyone in there.
Move action : draw weapon.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Xhanfaerd establishes his collective, then transmits Aron's earlier  sentence to the other, standing as firm as he can on the bridge, his  hammer in hands. *Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective (All, exccept Sersheelda)*
Show

_"Aron said that we should stay on the bridge and engage them from there."_

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T28:* Red charges the flying stone-demon, landing a soft crit on her lower back for *19*. Green charges Aron, but its bite is deflected by Aron's darkwood buckler.

*R3T24:* Gelik, do you continue your oration? What do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Aron in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Gelik will continue his oration, and fire another bolt of energy at the nearest reptair.

*Spoiler: im a firing my lazer*
Show

FA; continue oration
SA; planar detonation at blue  RTA; (d20+9)[*22*]  DMG; (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:* Gelik will continue his oration, and fire another bolt of energy at the nearest reptair, hitting Blue in the left knee for *8*.

*R3T23:* Fronaldo, your magic dagger returns to your grasp. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo hops to the East and prepares another toxic concoction before schmearing it on his tiny blade.
*Spoiler: Fronaldo>>>Collective*
Show


*Aron, if we are on the bridge they can knock us off.
*
*

**Spoiler: crunch*
Show


five ft step East
SA: prepare archanotoxin 
create archanotoxin - STR base, frequency =4 rnds; consecutive saves=2, Fort DC=18 MA: apply to magic returning dagger.
MA: apply archanotoxin to dagger.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Fronaldo hops to the East and prepares another  toxic concoction before schmearing it on his tiny  blade.*Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show


*Aron, if we are on the bridge they can knock us off.*
 
*R3T22:* Aron carefully casts a spell on herself, but otherwise holds her ground.*Spoiler: Aron Collective*
Show

*"That  only works for a tactical opponent that wants to kill you and doesn't  care about the body. I'm pretty sure we are morsels of food that it  doesn't want to lose."*

*R3T21:* Book, pepperbox and whip in hand. What do you do?

Stone demon on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book dashes onto the bridge and lashes out with his whip and plugs away with his sidearm...


*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

MA: Move 1 square west (Sure-Footed)
Attack with whip using Risky Strike: (1d20+10)[*27*]
Dmg: (1d3+10)[*12*] +5
Attack with sidearm using Risky Strike: (1d20+10)[*23*]
Dmg: (1d8+4)[*12*] +5

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Book dashes onto the bridge and lashes out with  his whip and plugs away with his sidearm. His whip slashes Green across  the chest for *20* as he dodges the AOO from his gun, and shoots the reptair in the belly for *14*.

*R3T18:* The stone demon tries to concentrate on a spell in the air, but seems to have trouble, and simply hovers instead.

*R3T12:* Blue is having trouble against the poison, and is now intellectually *impaired*. It continues north some to peck at Amivor.

*R3T9:*  Harrim makes his way onto the bridge next to Gelik. He casts a spell,  but he doesn't use his holy symbol to do so. Now, in addition to the  courage you get from Gelik, everyone is filled with a battle blessing as  well.

*R3T8:* Amivor steps back from the reptair and lets loose with a lucky shot right to his enemy's heart for *22 (+ 1 CON bleed*). 

*R3T5:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Reptairs on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd moves closer to the rest of the party, and casts a spell, accelerating everyone he can.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving 2 squares SE (supposing north is up), then casting Haste, which should cover everyone but Harrim and the one further north.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* Xhanfaerd moves closer to the rest of the party, and casts a spell, accelerating everyone he can. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T28-27:*  Red ignores the stone demon to charge Xhanfaerd on the bridge. As it  passes the stone demon, with her cow-like horns she gores the reptair in  the belly for *14*. Reptair continues its charge, though, biting Xhanfaerd in the chest for *10*. Green snaps at Book and then peels off, but not before the latter cracks his whip into the thing's wing-shoulder for *14*.   That is just enough for Green to go crashing down the crevasse into the  river.  Something in the river snaps and pulls the carcass under the  rushing water.

*R4T24:* Gelik, do you continue your bardic performance? What do you do? (NOTE: you are not _hasted_.)

Fronaldo on deck, Aron in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Gellik continues Orating and fires his ray at the nearest reptair.

*Spoiler: witty rolls*
Show

FA; continue performance
SA; Planar Detonation on red RTA (1d20+9)[*24*]  Dmg (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T24:* Gellik continues orating and then screams with focused sound at Red, sound waves hitting its legs for *11 sonic*.

*R4T23:* Fronaldo, your dagger has the STR arcanotoxin on it. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo scurries onto the bridge until he is within 10 ft of Red Reptair and flicks his dagger at it. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: move roughly NE onto the bridge until at ten feet from red raptair.
SA: throw magic dagger with archanotoxin.
*to hit* - (1d20+13)[*18*]
*to dam* - (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Fronaldo scurries onto the bridge until he is  within 10 ft of Red Reptair and raises his arm to flick his dagger, but  the reptair bites him in the head for *14*. Bleeding but undeterred, the goblin's oratically haste-boosted dagger manages to strike the reptair in the lower leg for *5 + 4 poison + weakened (STR)*.

*R4T22:* Aron doesn't attack, but merely focuses on her bow this round. Then she heads back out on the middle of the bridge.

*R4T21:* Book, what do you do?

Stone-demon on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book again lashes out with his whip at the nearest beast.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Attack using Risky Strike: (1d20+12)[*32*]
Dmg: (1d3+10)[*13*] 
+6 for Precise Strike

IA: If attacked use Dodging Panache

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Book moves up a little on the bridge and again  lashes out with his whip at the nearest beast. He makes a nasty cut  aross its face and beak, and it falls from the sky and into the water  below, sinking and being moved along by the currents.

*R4T18:*  The stone-demon charges the final reptair, who in turn completely  misses her on its counter as the smaller creature's massive cow-horns  delivers a perfect strike for 25, the impact blasting the creature down  onto the rock as Sersheelda the Stone Demon tears her horns out of its  body and lets the creature fall down the crevasse to its doom, where  again ... something in the water waits to feed on the great morself she  has delivered. Sersheelda gives a mighty shout of triumph.

*Combat Ended!*

The  stone demon lands next to Amivor, but doesn't return to Sersheelda's  normal form. (Or, is Sersheelda the fake form, and she has finally shown  her true self, explaining her bestial speech pattern?)

What now?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo walks over to Aron to show her his ouchie. 
*Healing please?*

----------


## lostsole31

Before tending to Fronaldo, she shoos him to the far (new) side of the bridge, waving Amivor forward. Book and Amivor perform triage on the party to see the most wounded, and that doesn't appear to be Fronaldo, but definitely Sersheelda.

Aron and Xhanfaerd determine, by the way, that the form that Sersheelda turned into is that of a gargoyle! Meanwhile, even though there aren't any bodies anymore, the two determine that the "reptairs" that you fought were a particular strong, fast, and hardy version of a normal pteranodon.

Sersheelda casts a spell on herself, using normal verbal incantation ..... which I'm not sure if you've ever seen her do ... calling on the wooden holy symbol of the dice at her neck, giving her *10 healing*.

A single healing spell heals Fronaldo right up, as it does for Book. It takes her a CMW and a CLW to fully heal Xhanfaerd. With her permission, Aron heals the rest of gargoyle-Sersheelda's wounds with a CLW.

And with that, the rest of the expedition is carefully guided ... pack mule at a time ... across the bridge. Every now and then, it is noted that there are particularly strong and powerful looking crocodiles lurking in the waters below, so probably good you didn't take the lower path.

Amivor notes there is a sizeable stream splitting off and heading south/ southwest. There are also a lot more signs of the city, so Amivor has the expedition move off the trail, as he figures a stream so close to the old city surely would have some type of "attention" in the way of old structures, and this would keep the party from walking down the center of Saventh-Yhi and getting into *"central-level power confrontation, whomever that might be."*

After following the stream and cutting vegetation for some 600 feet or more, you get to an area with an old tower by the stream, with more ancient buildings to the east.

The heroes are sent in, and it seems that out this far, nothing inhabits this spot. *"Here is where we'll make camp. We have a lookout tower. Immediate access to fresh water. Very close to Saventh-Yhi without being surrounded by it."*

How do the PCs feel about this?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo nods in agreement before picking a good spot and pitching his tent.

----------


## lostsole31

Fronaldo could pitch his tent, but to his surprise, these outlying structures - while having some semblance of nature overgrowing - are not fully overgrown and appear to be moderately good at being "weather-tight."

----------


## BuckGodot

Book will find a room for himself if one is available... Although he feels they should all still stay in close proximity... He will set up his bed and the like before sitting down to clean and reload his sidearm. He will bring one of his cartridges to Fronaldo and ask, *"Hey 'Naldo... Do you think you could make any more of these? You seem pretty knowledgeable about the chemical stuff... Just wondering... You know... If you're not busy..."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo walks around the ruins, eyes wide in amazement.
*These ruins are anything but! How can they still be in such good condition after such a long time! 
*He will pack up his tent and set up camp in Books building. He will then take time to further explore the area. 
When Book asks him about the ammunition, he replies. *I dont know how to make them but if you give me some to experiment with, I will see what I can do.
*The little green alchemists eyes twinkle with excitement. 
*I can probably make something that goes boom! What fun!*

----------


## BuckGodot

Book looks at the small man as he sets up in Books room and shakes his head...

*"They are a rare commodity and I can sort of only spare one..."* he says as he hands over the cartridge.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo smiles wide, showing a mouthful of sharp teeth. 
*You can count on me, Book! I will study this tonight.*

----------


## Master K

Gellik will take time to explore and take notes on everything, so that he has reference material to use when he writes his grand chronicle of the expedition

----------


## lostsole31

That night, as something that passes for a group dinner, Amivor comes in on the tail end and says, *"Okay, we're here."* He punctuates this with a celestial bench press.

*"Tomorrow, Aron, I need you and your team to mainly check around the immediate area .... determine what district of Saventh-Yhi we're in ... any interesting or useful pictograms or carvings to record ... but also to verify what will be our main base to be safe and clear. Try to treat well with locals .. I mean, if you don't have to fight everything, that would be great ... but get a social lay-of-the-land, not just historical."*

Aron nods. If there is nothing else .....

.... what will people be preparing for the next day? The expectation at this time is jungle ruins/ historical study/ always possible combat or first contact diplomacy.

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd updates his notes in the evening, and in the morning he'll make sure that everyone is in his collective. As the party leaves, he'll shield himself with Mage Armor.

"*That sounds like the safest idea for now, yes. I just hope the inhabitants here aren't as aggressive as the last ruins we explored.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Aron straps her buckler on, but otherwise has no weapon out.

Harrim casts _endure elements_ on himself.

Sersheelda was in stone demon shape for a few hours after last night's battle. She is herself again, though the offsetting feature of note is that she again - albeit for herself - has a pair of steer horns jutting from her head, and she wears a spiked collar you hadn't noticed before.

Book, Fronaldo, Gelik, any "activations" before beginning today's exploration?

In addition, since Book is the senior archaeologist, Aron would like Book to make the major decisions on direction of travel and various other on-site decisions. She has been a good team leader getting the group here, but now that we're here, Aron defers to the main expert.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo is ready with his current fit out. He uses his wand of endure elements on himself.

----------


## lostsole31

*Oathday, 19 Abadius 4711 AR (Full Moon)
90 / 75 F. Moderate rain. Saturated. Feels like 110 / 95 F.*

For the first day, Book doesn't want to travel too far from base camp itself, seeing as their camp is part of the ancient site. He directs those with magic to use them to read what type of preservatives and protections might be running.

Xhanfaerd, supported by Aron, takes the lead on that specifically, moving about the general area to look at more area-based magic rather than specific-site magic, and very carefully recording exact types of fluctuations viewed through detect magic and so forth. The overall area ... seemingly the valley itself ... appears to be several strong auras of magic, but they are too strong and of a type Xhanfaerd has never seen before, and he is unable to determine more than that.

While Xhanfaerd and Book do that, the rest are more general study of the broad bits of the city that they can see from the safety of base camp.

Although Saventh-Yhi has gone through innumerable changes over its millennia of existence, its appearance has long since settled into a status quo. The first things a visitor notices on first sight of the citys skyline are its seven spears. Protruding from the already lofty tops of seven 100-foot-high ziggurats, these narrow monoliths extend a further 100 feet into the sky. Book surmises that each of these spires marks the heart of one of the citys major districts, and they can be seen from nearly everywhere in the ruinsthe seven spears will make excellent landmarks.

Nestled in a cradle of sheer cliffs thick with jungle vines and brushed with wisps of fog, the several districts of Saventh-Yhi are arrayed around a large central lake. The buildings of the city are clearly weathered and worn, but most resist the encroachment of plants and mud, and they refuse to crumble, appearing as a ruin of only a few thousand years of age rather than over 10,000. The architectural style is remarkable, marked by massive guardian sculptures and intricate geometric patterns carved into the stoneany who have studied Azlanti ruins (Book, Gelik) can automatically recognize this. Up close, countless individual carvings and murals decorate the inner walls of these buildings, and it is from these carvings that the secret history of Saventh-Yhi might hopefully be recovered with time.

Fog rises and clings to the waters and cliffs of the city every morning, but these mists quickly burn off by midmorning. By noon, the heat of the sun raises temperatures to agonizing heights (treat the hours between noon and 3:00 p.m. as very hot). Those not protected by endure elements (most of the party), retreat to Base Camp for shade during that time. Heavy rain falls in the late afternoon, providing relief from the sweltering heat. As evening approaches, the rain dies off and the fog returns, remaining until midnight when more rain clears the air. And that is the daily climate of Saventh-Yhi.

Today was general information gathering of the above, and there is time for some other things in the meanwhile.

Fronaldo, what do you wish to try to do with the alchemical cartridge Book gave you?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo sidles up to Book as they are surveying the area around base camp. *Psst..Book. Hey I did the research you asked me to do on alchemical ammunition. I could make you paper wrapped alchemical rounds. They would be faster to load but would increase the chance of the round misfiring. The only problem is that I dont have bullets or shot. I could have made a couple per day at the cost of raw materials of 4 Gold per round.
*The green skinned alchemist seems a little saddened by this, but his eyes quickly regain their rabid gleem.
*Is your pistol capable of scatter shot?! If so, I could make dragon breath rounds! You would be able to shoot flame at your enemies! Those cost more (say around 14 Gold) and take about 2 days to make, but I bet it would be worth it! They would also increase your chances of misfire. Let me know if you want me to make some the next time we have some free time.
*The little goblin strolls away tossing his dagger up into the air and catching it.

----------


## lostsole31

That evening, after everyone finishes their collections for the day, Xhanfaerd, Fronaldo, Book, Harrim, Gelik, and Amivor (with Sersheelda listening) study some collected drawings from the local area that might be related to ancient magical practices, and discuss various possibilities. Aron spends time on her own for awhile with her tiger, and then entertaining the main camp with song.

*Fireday, 20 Abadius 4711 AR (Long Moon)*

Tonight is Longnight, a holiday celebrated on the Long Moon of Abadius. During the festival, revelers stay up all night to greet the dawn to defy the long winter months.

For those interested in Osiriani politics, it is also the birthday of the current ruler, the Ruby Prince.

Today's focus is more site-specific study of local preservation magics. Xhanfaerd is able to determine that the area is suffused by a strong transmutation effect ... one that he will note time and time again throughout the city, that does little more than to retard the effects of time and erosion.

As always, the group retires for the midday, and Fronaldo knows to not waste the magic of his wand for when he might need it later.

More studies of the latent preservation magics in the early evening, when the party is accosted by three large, white-furred, four-armed simians ... girallons. They give a roaring challenge.

It is important to note that while Xhanfaerd has his collective up, his first use of _mage armor_ expended maybe an hour or so ago.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T26:* *Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

_"Girallons!"_ warns Book, _"Not  grapplers like most simians, but they get enough of their claws on you  they'll rip you open. Keep your distance if you have the option."_

Then,  in complete defiance of his own advice, Book draws his pepperbox and  whip as he moves out to the front, likely to prepare a threat display.

*R1T22:* Sensing tension, Veress (Aron's tiger, as a reminder) gives a roar.

*R1T21:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Spoiler: Fronaldo>>>Collective*
Show


*I am going to fight from cover.*


Fronaldo moves to the SE and then East taking cover behind ruins and jungle plants.
Hidden, he quaffs a swirling, multi-hued concoction. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: move behind ruins to the East and hide (stealth check).
SA: drink mutagen

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

*I am going to fight from cover.*
Fronaldo moves to the SE and then East taking cover behind ruins and jungle plants.
Hidden, he quaffs a swirling, multi-hued concoction.

*R1T20:*  Sersheelda takes off with her little gnome legs. She gets around of  vegetation to see Fronaldo right there. "Why hide? Monsters!" she  exclaims, getting into a fighting stance of some type.

*R1T19:* Coming from the other direction, Fronaldo sees one of these 8-foot-tall monsters. It snaps its massive jaws at the goblin.

*R1T18:* Sersheelda's ghostly wolf follows behind and launches forward, but not before the girallon nips it in the midsection for *5*. Fruthrin Steelfeet (the name Sersheelda gives to her spectral wolf) closes and snaps its jaws and snarls at the monster.

*R1T16:*  Meanwhile, the lead girallon in the main pack steps foward a little and  begins attacking Book, who dodges the bite but has to make a hard block  with his bracers against the first claw. Doing so leaves him open to  get slashed in the upper left arm by another claw for *5*, then along his right thigh for *7*, and his left upper arm for *8*. Luckily for Book, though, without all four claws landing a blow, he just manages to keep from getting pulled apart.

*R1T15:* Gelik, what do you do?

----------


## Master K

Gellik will once again demonstrating his oratory prowess and begin inspiring courage in his allies before firing a piercing ray of energy at the nearest girallon

*Spoiler: Rousing Speach*
Show

MA; begin bardic performance
SA; planar detonation at Blue RTA (1d20+9)[*11*]  Dmg (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Gelik once again demonstrates his oratorical prowess and inspires courage in his allies before firing a piercing ray of energy  at the nearest girallon, finding that despite its bulk is rather agile and just barely gets out of the way of the beam.

*R1T14:* Red closes, slowing a little with some underbrush, biting Book in his left forearm for *10*.

*R1T10:*  Aron, seeing Book getting torn apart, rushes to his aid with brilliant  acrobatics, concentrates carefully to cast a spell and then touch Book  for *16 healing*.

*R1T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Book in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Shielding himself again with a layer of force, Xhanfaerd moves around a stone while drawing his weapon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Mage Armour, then moving 2E, 2NE, 1N while taking my weapon.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Shielding himself again with a layer of force,  Xhanfaerd moves around a stone while drawing his weapon. As he closes on  Blue, Blue launches forward quickly with a nip at the side of  Xhanfaerd's abdomen for *10*.

*R1T7:*  Harrim follows Xhanfaerd's lead by doing the same thing ... briefly  taking out a small, cured piece of leather and casting a similar spell  on himself before putting the square of _cuir boulli_ back in his component pouch. He trudges forward on short dwarven legs.

*R1T6:* Veress, Aron's tiger, finally goes ... getting next to Aron, but out of reach of the monster.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T26:* Book, what do you do? Originally you took so forward a position to do a threat display, though you did get lit up.

Fronaldo on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book maintains his position and brings his whip into play and performs an amazing display of skill and talent, showing what he is capable of with it.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

FRA: Dazzling Display (while wielding any flails group weapon (incl. whips), he makes an Intimidate check to demoralize all foes w/in 30' who can see his display.)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T26:* Book maintains his position and brings his whip into play and performs  an amazing display of skill and talent, showing what he is capable of  with it. It is enough to give Red and Blue some pause.

*R2T21:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Lets attack from two sides. Flank.* Fronaldo says to Shersheelda. 
Hopefully ducking an expected attack from the creature, the wee alchemist whips up a nasty cocktail of alchemical agents, adds a dash of his own magic sauce and drinks it down. 
He then sprints off at an amazing rate of speed before ending up behind the four armed monstrosity. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SA: create and imbibe extract: Channel Vigor. He focuses his strengthening in his limbs. (Affect : as per Haste)
MA: use acrobatics to avoid attacks and/ or move through threatened squares
       SE (5 ft)
       E (15 ft)
       N (20 ft) * if moving between bushes / obstacles counts as difficult terrain, spend movement as needed to clear it. Stop. 
[If the route North is impassable (from the point before going North), go back West (10 ft). Then: moving acrobatically at full speed, move N(10ft), E(10ft), and N(10ft).]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* *Lets attack from two sides. Flank.* Fronaldo says to Shersheelda. The wee alchemist whips up a nasty ccoktail of alchemical agents, getting bitten in the side for *7*  for his trouble, and then adds a dash of  his own magic sauce and  drinks it down. He then sprints off at an amazing rate of speed before  ending up behind the four-armed monstrosity. 

*R2T20:* *"Why you no take weapon? We not flank now!"*  shouts Sersheelda, obviously frustrated at the speed-goblin. She moves  in on Green, who was focused on Fronaldo. She leaps up to kick the  girallon in the left shoulder for *9*. When she lands post kick, she fails to gore with her horns.

*R2T19:* Green spins to attack Fronaldo. The bite misses.  One claw completely misses, one claw hits hard but doesn't connect, but  two claws land for a total of *11*.

*R2T18:* Fruthrin nips at Green.

*R2T16:* Blue bites Xhanfaerd's left hand for *6*. Its first claw comes down from above to savage Xhanfaerd's head an shoulder for *17*; the second and fourth claws miss; the third claw catches across the side of Xhanfaerd's neck for *5*.

*R2T15:* Gelik, what do you do?

Red on deck, Aron in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Gellik will continue his oration and fire a ray of energy at blue.

*Spoiler*
Show

FA; maintain performance
SA; planar detonation  RTA; (1d20+9)[*23*]  Dmg (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Gelik continues his oration and fires a ray of energy at Blue, hitting it in the upper of its right forearms for *11*. 

*R2T14:*  Red bites at Book, then throws all claw attacks his way. A claw slams  against his armor, almost getting through but for its fear, but  otherwise Book is untouched.

*R2T10:* Aron calls Veress to attack Red. She defensively casts a spell and then disappears.*Spoiler: Aron >>>Collective*
Show

*"I couldn't safely tumble past them. I am NE of Book, and NW of Xhanfaerd."*

*R2T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? 

Harrim on deck, Veress in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Focusing his thoughts on the opponent in reach, Xhanfaerd makes his hammer shine with a silvery light, before striking, sharing his martial knowledge with Fronaldo.

*Spoiler: Collective*
Show

_Fronaldo, use that when you need some healing. Don't wait too long for it, though._


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

First, swift action to enter Silver Crane Waltz, which I forgot to do last round.

Move action to aid another on myself (for +4 total on myself, +2 on the allies, if it works), then I'll initiate Silver Knight's Blade, healing myself, spending 3 PP to then share it with Fronaldo through Echoes of Steel.

*Aid Another* - (1d20+13)[*26*]
*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*32*] (+4 if the above isn't a nat 1)
*Damage* - (2d6+10)[*14*]
*Extra damage and heal* - (4d6)[*15*]


*Spoiler: OOC Defenses*
Show

Making a seperate spoiler for clarity.

Defense wise : 
-I'll redirect the first attack that deals more than 10 damage to myself, spending PP to reduce the damage (1PP/4 damage, spending as much as possible, though the down value (ie, if I redirect 15 damage, I'll spend 3 PP and take the remaining 3)).
-I'll use Body of Delusion on the first attack that hits me and deals more than 16 damage, spending 2 PP for +2 to the roll.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Focusing his thoughts on the opponent in reach, Xhanfaerd makes his  hammer shine with a silvery light, before striking, sharing his martial  knowledge with Fronaldo.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

_"Fronaldo, use that when you need some healing. Don't wait too long for it, though."_
His earthbreaker strikes the girallon right in the groin with an upward swing for *31* and giving himself *15 healing*.

*R2T7:* Harrim casts a spell on himself and then moves forward.

*R2T6:* Veress moves forward to attack. The tiger bites Red in the right thigh for *9*. He bats wth a claw and lands with the other one in the lower arm right under-shoulder for *12*, and that claw hangs on enough for him to then rake at the girallon (no strike).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T26:* Book, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book dashes west and then tumbles north deftly trying to avoid being hit and lands north of the friendly feline and then lashes out at red with his whip.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

MA: Move 1 square west then 3 north using Acrobatics to avoid being hit and Dodging Panache if he is attacked (Dodging Panache (Ex):  1 panache, IA, when an opponent attempts a melee attack against him, he can move 5 feet; doing so grants him a +5 [CHA] dodge bonus to AC vs. the triggering attack. This movement doesnt negate the attack, which is still resolved as if he had not moved from the original square. 
*  This movement is not a 5-foot step; it provokes AOOs from creatures other than the one who triggered this deed. 
*  He can only perform this deed while wearing light or no armor, and while carrying no heavier than a light load.)
Sure-Footed (He can move through difficult terrain at his normal speed. Ground that has been magically manipulated to impede motion still affects him normally.)

Attack using Risky Strike: (1d20+12)[*21*]
Dmg: (1d3+10)[*12*] {+6} (Precise Strike)

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T26:* Book dashes west and then tumbles north deftly trying to avoid being hit  and lands north of the friendly feline and then lashes out at Red with  his whip, lashing its left calf deeply for *20*.

*R3T21:* Fronaldo, you are currently using channel vigor [limbs] and have nothing in hand. You have been given inspiration of tactical attack and healing from Xhanfaerd. What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Spoiler: Fronaldo>>>collective*
Show


*Thanks Xhan! Sorry Sersheelda.
*

The diminutive goblin pulls his trusty knife and slices at the four armed behemoth trying to flank. He uses the special ability that Zhan transferred to him as well as relying on his rogue training and natural pluck.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: draw weapon-magic dagger
SWa: use 1 Pt. Guile pool for+2 to hit
SA: attack green garillion, risky strike, goblin foolhardiness(+1) to hit,  silver knights blade
*to hit* - (1d20+13)[*21*] +3 not included 
*to dam* - (1d3+13)[*15*] 
If flanked (4d8)[*18*] plus 4 bleed and disoriented  
sliver knights blade strike (4d6)[*19*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd, Sersheelda)*
Show

*Thanks, Xhan! Sorry, Sersheelda.*
The diminutive goblin pulls his trusty knife and slices at the four  armed behemoth trying to flank, using the special ability that Zhan  transferred to him as well as relying on his rogue training and natural  pluck. He stabs the monster right in the hand at an angle that goes into the center of its forearm for *54 + disoriented (+4 bleed)*, while fully healing himself at the same time.

*R3T20:*  Sersheelda looks up at the big monster to get a good measure of it. She  tries to carefully cast a spell, using the red, gem-like die symbol as a  focus, but her spell fails.

*R3T19:* Green suffers *4 bleed*.  It steps to the north out of the flank, but then lashes out to the  south. It bites at Sersheelda, who is dizzyingly effective at getting  out of the way, so it goes for the strange-looking quadruped for its  trouble, and three of its claws slash into Fruthrin for *20*. Fruthrin doesn't bleed so much as its spectral matter is torn away in cloudy chunks, but it still stands there.

*R3T18:* Fruthrin moves forward to bite it in the other lower hand from what Fronaldo struck, and for *3*.

*R3T16:*  Blue snaps at Xhanfaerd and then misses wildly with a claw. The next  claw looks like it is going to connect, and Xhanfaerd tries to  momentarily port to the Ethereal Plane, but the ferocity surprises him  as he is struck along the side of the neck for *7*. Another claw ends up raking across his chest for *6*.

*R3T15:* Gelik, you are currently orating. What do you do?

Red on deck, Aron in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Seeing the effectiveness of words against the  beasts, Gelik continues his stirring speech. He again does a focused  sonic burst against the girallon, but just misses.

*R3T14:* Red struggles with his captor, biting the tiger in the back for *8*, and then landing three claws for a total of *17*.

*R3T10:*  Xhanfaerd feels a light tap on his shoulder, and then he sees he is  surrounded by flurring, melding, illusory versions of himself. About the  same time, a discarded wand appears on the ground, giving away that  Aron is still invisibly in that spot.

*R3T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Veress in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

With another hammer strike, Xhanfaerd attempts to chain the beast with doubt.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to aid another on myself.

Initiating Chains of Doubt on Blue, who has to roll Will DC 19 or be nauseated for one round. Spending Focus to force Red to save as well if Blue fails.

*Aid another* - (1d20+13)[*14*]
*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*17*] (+4 if the above is a success)
[roll=Damage]2d6+3d6+10[/roll]

----------


## silphael

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Since apparently the dice roller here can't handle complex formulas :
*Damage* - (5d6+10)[*31*] (2d6 from weapon, 3d6 from maneuver)

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* With another hammer strike, Xhanfaerd attempts to  chain the beast with doubt. He swings from left to right too wildly,  though. His weapon skips of of the hard chest muscles of the girallon  and slams into the stone block nearby, doing *9 mod* to his earthbreaker in the process. 

*R3T7:*  Harrim steps up to the grappled Girallon and swings, magical energy  guiding his attack. It actually was a very clumsy attack, and yet  somehow corrected course mid-swing twice to slam the girallon in the  lower leg for *14*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T26:* Book,  you notice that despite getting the beat-down, the girallons have  descended enough into a battle fury that they have shaken off whatever  terror your initial display inflicted. What do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book once again wields his whip in a menacing display of his prowess.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Dazzling Display (Ex):  FRA, while wielding any flails group weapon (incl. whips), he makes an Intimidate check to demoralize all foes w/in 30' who can see his display.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T26:* Book once again wields his whip in a menacing display of his prowess, again making Red and Blue flinch.

*R4T21:* Fronaldo, you are currently using limbs (haste) for channel vigor. Magic dagger in hand. What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo feints high and then quickly changes direction to strike at the creatures vitals. *Watch out ape! I have a wicked sting!,* taunts the diminutive knife fighter.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: feint
SA: slash with magic dagger, risky strike, +1 attack Goblin Foolhardiness, +2 attack guile pool Pt. -Not included
[roll=to hit]1d20+13[/roll]
*dam* - (1d3+13)[*16*]
*sneak* - (4d8)[*19*] and disoriented

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Fronaldo feints high and then quickly changes  direction to strike along the inside of the creature's lower arm, along  the vein for *35+disoriented*. *Watch out, ape! I have a wicked sting!,* taunts the diminutive knife fighter. 

*R4T20:* Sersheelda sidesteps to also flank to do a hook kick to its hamstring for *10*, then come in low and gore it in the calf for *23*. The girallon falls and hits its head on a rock. She says something to Fruthrin in an unknown language, while pointing north.

*R4T18:*  The badly wounded spectral wolf follows its mistress' commands. By  coming around a rock it keeps from getting hammered by Blue when it  closes and snaps at it.

*R4T16:* Blue bites at the  sudden newcomer, breaking Fruthrin's back and causing it to disappear  in a hazy fog. It then focuses its claws against the hammer-wielder. The  first claw comes in and nearly cracks Xhanfaerd's spine; even with  resisting some of its effects Xhanfaerd takes *8 +2 DEX*. The second and fourth attacks get rid of the last of the _mirror images_.

*R4T15:* Gelik, do you keep up inspiration? What do you do?

Red on deck, Aron in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Gelik maintains his oratory, and gets up behind Xhanfaerd. He carefully concentrates and casts a spell, touching Xhanfaerd for *13 healing*. The gnome looks mighty pleased with himself.

*R4T14:* Red bites Veress for *8*, and then in the tiger's grip slashes with its claws, with two scoring for *12 total*.

*R4T10:* Aron's voice is heard casting, and then Veress receives *15 healing*.

*R4T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Veress in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Trying to learn from his earlier mistakes, Xhan aims at the girallon's harmony.

*Spoiler: Collective*
Show

"_This one will be more vulnerable !_"


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to aid myself, standard action to initiate Harmony Shattering Strike (with Risky Strike), spending 2PP to add a total of 2d6 damage per allied hit against it, and spending focus to add 2 to the DC (Will DC 19 to not take extra damage from my allies).

*Aid myself* - (1d20+13)[*31*]
*Attack 1* - (1d20+11)[*30*]+4 if above isn't a nat 1
*Damage* - (2d6+16)[*22*]

If the aid another successes, all allies in the collective gain a +2 morale bonus to attack.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Trying to learn from his earlier mistakes, Xhan aims at the girallon's harmony, hitting it in one of its upper-upper arms for *24*.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

*"This one will be more vulnerable!"*
 
*R4T7:*  Sensing the energy from Xhanfaerd tied to Blue, Harrim steps forward  and swings his flail, but it just bounces off of the girallon's tough  hide.

*R4T6:* Veress continues to savage Red for *7* with the grasping bite.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T26:* Book, what do you do? Red is grappled and vulnerable, but you also sense a temporary boon against Blue.

Fronaldo on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book deftly tumbles north behind red and lashes out with his whip.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

MA: Using acrobatics move 2 squares to the NE to position himself behind red for flanking damage.

Attack using Risky Strike and Sneak Attack (Sneak Attack (Ex):  +3d6 precision damage anytime he is flanking foe, or foe would be denied DEX bonus to AC.
*  Ranged attacks only count as a sneak attack if performed within 30'.
*  W/ a weapon that deals NL damage, he can make a sneak attack that deals NL damage instead of lethal damage. 
  **  He cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal NL damage in a sneak attacknot even with the usual 4 penalty.
*  He must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. 
*  He cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with total concealment.): (1d20+12)[*31*]

Dmg: (1d3+10)[*11*] +6 for precision damage
Sneak Attack Damage: (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T26:* Book deftly tumbles north behind red and lashes  out with his whip, hitting upper arms, face, and chest with one nasty  slash for *30*.

*R6T21:* Fronaldo, you have a flash of insight on how to cause more pain to Blue. What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo gives Shersheelda a big thumbs up and grin before sprinting North. He pulls a second tiny dagger from his bandolier as he moves. After acrobatically avoiding Girillion attacks, Fronaldo moves up to the beast Xhan is fighting. 
*Sorry to be late!*
He slashes at the beastie. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


use acrobatics to avoid AOO. 
MA: move 15 N, 5 NW, 15 N, 10 W
SA: slash at big blue with magic dagger, flank with Xhan, Risky strike, sneak attack
*to hit* - (1d20+13)[*22*] +1 for Goblin Foolhardiness trait, +1 channel vigor, plus other stuff by others?
*to dam* - (1d3+13)[*16*] plus *sneak* - (4d8)[*15*] plus 4 bleed and disoriented.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T21:* Fronaldo gives Shersheelda a big thumbs up and  grin before sprinting  North. He pulls a second tiny dagger from his bandolier as he moves.  Because he attempts to cover so much ground, his acrobatics are at full  speed, and he gets nipped by the girallon for his efforts (*5*). Fronaldo moves up to the  beast Xhan is fighting and quips, *Sorry to be late!*

He slashes at the beastie as its head is still presented to him from  the bite, and cuts it deep in the cheek and behind the ear for *44 + disoriented (+4 bleed)*.

*R6T20:* Sersheelda's little legs begin moving her to the main battle.

*R6T16:* Blue suffers *4 bleed* ... and falls.

*R6T15:* Gelik, what do you do?

Red on deck, Aron in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Gelik continues his performance as he repositions to get a clear shot at the last remaining foe, before firing off another piercing ray at it.


*Spoiler: Take this you damned dirty ape*
Show


FA; maintain performance
MA;5ft NW then 5ft W
SA; Planar Detonation aimed at Red. *RTA* - (1d20+9)[*26*] *Dmg* - (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Gelik continues his performance as he repositions to get a clear shot at  the last remaining foe, before firing off another piercing ray at it, hitting it in the right shoulder for *11*. 

*R6T14:* Red goes into its death throes now. It nips Veress for *1*, then brings all claws to bear against the tiger. Three claws hit for a total of *24*, and Veress is doing very poorly.

*R6T10:* An invisible Aron casts healing on Veress for *18*.

*R6T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Veress in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd steps forward and analyses possibilities, sending his intuitions over the collective.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step N (but probably still uses up a move action) then as a move action, aid another for Harrim.

*Aid Another* - (1d20+13)[*18*]
If successful, everybody gains a +2 morale bonus to attack, Harrim gains a +2 circumstance bonus to attack, and I ready Silver Knight's Blade.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T8:* Xhanfaerd steps forward and analyzes possibilities, sending his intuitions over the collective. 

*R6T7:* Harrim's attack - even with all of the help - is sloppy, and he completely misses.

*R6T6:* Veress loses its grip ... the last girallon is free.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T26:* Book, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book continues his onslaught with his whip from the creature's flank.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show


Attack using Risky Strike and Sneak Attack (Sneak Attack (Ex): +3d6 precision damage anytime he is flanking foe, or foe would be denied DEX bonus to AC.
* Ranged attacks only count as a sneak attack if performed within 30'.
* W/ a weapon that deals NL damage, he can make a sneak attack that deals NL damage instead of lethal damage.
** He cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal NL damage in a sneak attacknot even with the usual 4 penalty.
* He must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot.
* He cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with total concealment.): (1d20+12)[*31*]
Dmg: (1d3+10)[*12*] +6 (precise strike)

Sneak Attack: (3d6)[*8*]

Disoriented from Debilitating Injury

----------


## BuckGodot

Severity roll: (1d20)[*11*]

Bonus Damage: (2d6)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T26:* Book continues his onslaught with his whip from the creature's flank, flaying it along the ribs and back for *29*, killing it instantly.

Blue bleeds out only three rounds later.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd looks around.

"*I say we recover, then we keep going ? How is everybody ?*"

----------


## BuckGodot

Book will apply his Wand of CLW as needed before ensuring his sidearm is fully loaded and clean. Then indicate his readiness to proceed.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo grimaces at the blood and Girallon saliva dirtying his clothing.
*Ugh!
*He searches out Aron for some healing before cleaning up the best he can. 
He spies Shersheelda and gives her a shrug and a smirk before strolling off tossing his dagger into the air.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Well, we are recording not just Saventh-Yhi, but its current occupants,"* says Aron after healing Fronaldo fully. *"Book and Gelik can continue looking at the very near ruins. Meanwhile, Xhanfaerd? You and I will take careful naturalist sketchings and notes of our girallon attackers - height, estimated weight, foot shape for tracking, bite castings, etc. Then, we'll take that back and end for the day."*

The day passes, and the group packs up and heads back to the main Pathfinder encampment to give Amivor the daily findings.

That evening, Xhanfaerd works on his own, devising blocks of ruins and vines to configure weights as best he can for strength training. Gelik talks logistics with the quartermaster. Fronaldo focuses on alchemical R&D, seeing if anything he took from the bodies of the girallons might be useful to him. Book and Sersheelda discuss observed geography of Saventh-Yhi with Amivor.

True to Longmoon, there is a party in the encampment as they celebrate by staying up to greet the dawn. It is a particularly important time for Aron, who gets her power from the moon. On the other hand, Sersheelda never heard of this silliness, and sleeps.

----------


## lostsole31

*Starday, 21 Abadius 4711 AR (Waning Gibbous)*

The next day .... the group continues exploration in Tazion, slowly working south and east. It is slow going as Book wants to check out the buildings, not just pass them. But this is what separates a careful archaeological expedition from "dungeon exploration" with a specific maguffin in mind. They still hoots, hollers, and noises ... but stay clear of confrontation at this time.

Then, the party returns at the end of the day and makes notes applicable to each of their specialities.

This is pretty much the regimen that each day will take - including a break midday for respose from the sun - barring an exceptional find or encounters.

After work and dinner, Aron and Book will work with the other PCs, Amivor, and some select Pathfinders on area avoidance. Aron specializes in teaching simple dance maneuvers that translate to rolls and turns and pullbacks, whereas Book specializes in avoiding common traps.

----------


## lostsole31

*Sunday, 22 Abadius 4711 AR (Waning Gibbous)*

Group explores north from last point, and then east. With the saturation of old buildings, jungle mists, mid-day heavy rains, and the like, visibility isn't what it was, but the group's exploration is steady with progress nonetheless.

By today, Aron has properly trained Veress with basic attack commands for semi-normal combatants, but not yet for anything too weird.

That evening, Aron will give a lecture on jungle flora and fauna, which Sersheelda, Fronaldo, Amivor, and several Pathfinders are sure to attend.

----------


## lostsole31

*Moonday, 23 Abadius 4711 AR (Waning Gibbous)*

The vanguard picks up their "trail" from yesterday and then explore a wide swath moving northwards, which includes being sure of the northern limits of the ruins and even into the jungle. At this yard, the group would have to continue southwest from mid-section of the buildings, it seems, to follow the line of buildings deeper into the ruins that are "connected," though it is true it is not known if something more could be found through the jungles to the north and east on the morrow.

Amivor will work privately with Book on secret defensive exploratory techniques as a Pathfinder delver. Aron and Harrim train under Gelik, learning some gnomish health secrets.

----------


## lostsole31

*Toilday, 24 Abadius 4711 AR (Waning Gibbous)*

Book guides the group east, and then south, over their day of exploration.

After giving the nightly report and dinner, Gelik goads Aron into an argument for argument's sake, which Amivor is unwittingly drawn into as well, much to the overall entertainment of the Pathfinders. Book works privately on his gun combat training, as others likewise work on personal interests.

----------


## lostsole31

*Wealday, 25 Abadius 4711 AR (Last Quarter)*

The heroes moves south two units today. Book and Sersheelda receive stealth training from Fronaldo, as Amivor, Xhanfaerd and Aron act as the wolves in rabbit games against them.

----------


## lostsole31

*Oathday, 26 Abadius 4711 AR (Last Quarter)*

Today's exploration moves south first, and then east.

Book, what directions are next?

----------


## BuckGodot

Realising he may have missed a section, Book offers apologies to the group. Then says that the plan is to go SW and investigate the buildings there before moving east.

----------


## Blackhawk101

The initial excitement of exploring the somehow not ancient ruins has worn off and the diminutive green goblin is growing increasingly bored. As empty ruins slide past as they explore with painful tedious monotonous care, he becomes lost in alchemical theory as he ponders new ways to combine and intensify poisons.
In the evening, Fronaldo will begin to study Issilars spell book, working on adding a spell called Protection from Energy to his formula book.

----------


## lostsole31

*Fireday, 27 Abadius 4711 AR (Last Quarter)*

Book guides the group as above, definitely striking into a new buildings, but still there is .... something ... about the buildings that seem to provide a unified concept. Still, where this general area seems like it was once mercantile, Book and Gelik seem to translate materials from what was once a fighting school. The information they uncover is fascinating and of special note to Xhanfaerd, Book, and Gelik regarding ancient fighting styles, and later that evening is of great interest to Amivor as well.

If Fronaldo mentions he doesn't think the buildings are that ancient, Gelik (to annoying detail) can probably tell him that ancient, powerful, preservative magics kept the ruins in relatively good shape, for Saventh-Yhi is about 10,000 years old.

That night, Fronaldo realizes he can only do though concepts on _protection from energy_, as he needs special transcription materials before he can take notes to translate arcane to alchemical. Still, he takes time attempting to mentally crack the code of the arcane spell.

Book, what is the plan for the morrow?

----------


## BuckGodot

While the new section to the south looks desperately inviting, he decides to stick to his plan and head north two squares.

----------


## lostsole31

*Starday, 28 Abadius 4711 AR (Waning Crescent)*

Book guides the group two units north this time.

That night, Gelik spends a significant amount of time writing his own version of the exploration thus far, hoping to get his own Pathfinder chapbook published when this is all over.

What's next?

----------


## BuckGodot

The next day Book will direct everyone north and then east.

----------


## lostsole31

*Sunday, 29 Abadius 4711 AR (Waning Crescent)*

Harrim will stay behind to perform a non-denominational service and to see to the spiritual needs of the encampment.

I fear that one of the things I don't make clear in my narration, gentle reader, is that you have the impression that you are wandering these ruins in complete loneliness in the muted quiet of ruins. This is not so, for Saventh-Yhi is less of a "complete ruins" and is more of a "ruined city." For it hosts much life, and there is much noise of monstrous and inhuman types that call throughout. One of the reasons exploration takes so long ... beyond the rigors of proper archaeological exploration ... is that it is assumed that your little group does note several larger bands of creatures moving through that in no way would you want to interact with in a random nature, so that you move carefully along on your exploration.  

Unfortunately or fortunately, other than the girallons a week ago, you've managed to elude any one of the many bands of monsters that you don't want to tangle with unnecessarily.  Still, there is a certain level of complacency that can be bred. And where even Xhanfaerd is very careful of step, both bards make a little more noise than is prudent.

And that is when the group is accosted by a lone girallon.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T20:* Book, what do  you do? You have no weapons in hand. You might have tools or journal or  something else easily dropped, but nothing offensive.

----------


## BuckGodot

*Spoiler: Book>>>Collective*
Show

*"Draw it this way and I'll attempt to circle around and flank it!"*

Book dashes to the west and then heads north in an attempt to navigate around the buildings and somehow come back to flank the creature.

*Spoiler*
Show

Dropping whatever he is holding and drawing his whip.
MA: 2 squares west and as far north as he can get looking for a way east (Off the map so I can't say how far I can go.)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* *Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

*"Draw it this way and I'll attempt to circle around and flank it!"*
  Book dashes to the west and then heads, finds he is blocked if he goes  north, so goes south in an attempt to navigate  around the buildings and somehow come back to flank the creature.

*R1T19:* Gelik, what do you do? You are finding an uncomfortable lack of meat shields between you and the girallon!

----------


## Master K

Gelik Swallows hard and raises his hands slowly in what he hopes is a nonthreatening manner while casting Charm Monster on the Girallon. *"Easy there, we mean you no harm. If you just move along, we will be on our way shortly"* slowly Gelik backs away taking a 5 ft step to the NW, never taking his eyes off the girallon. 

*Spoiler: Gelik>>>Collective*
Show

*"Don't attack it yet, let it make the first move, with any luck it will leave us be as long as we don't provoke it further."
*


*Spoiler: Crunchy stuff*
Show

SA; Cast Charm Monster on Girallon
FA; Speak
FA; speak through collective
FA; 5ft step NW subtly/no so subtly putting Aron between him and the Girallon

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Gelik swallows hard and raises his hands slowly  in what he hopes is a  nonthreatening manner .... only to completely ruin that by then speaking  in a strange language in a clear strong voice and breaking his  nonthreatening demeanor with strange arm movements as he casts a spell  with an unseen effect on the Girallon. *"Easy there, we mean you no harm. If you just move along, we will be on our way shortly,"* says Gelik as he backs away, taking a 5 ft step to the NW while never taking his eyes off the girallon. 
*Spoiler: Gelik >>> Collective*
Show

_"Don't attack it yet, let it make the first move, with any luck it will leave us be as long as we don't provoke it further."_

*R1T18:* Aron very slowly takes out her flute, seemingly prepared to play, but not yet.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"Right. I see chivalry is dead in gnomes."_
*"Veress, down."*

*R1T17:* Veress obeys, delaying ...

*R1T14:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo skips forward just ahead of Aron, winking at her as he goes past. He pulls his favorite dagger from his bandolier as he moves. Once in position, the green goblin creates a vile looking orange concoction in a non-threatening manner.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: move East 30 drawing magic dagger as he does.
SA: prepare Archanotoxin (Strength). Fort DC 18, Freq=4 rnds, 2 consecutive saves.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Fronaldo skips forward just ahead of Aron, winking at her as he goes  past. He pulls his favorite dagger from his bandolier as he moves. Once  in position, the green goblin creates a vile looking orange concoction in a hopefully non-threatening manner.

*R1T10:* The girallon leaves, six-limbing it casually into the jungle.

*Encounter Ends ...*

Unless, of course, anyone wants to give chase.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldos sighs and carefully removes the archanotoxin from his blade once it is inert.

----------


## lostsole31

From where the team began today, it seemed there was a rivening in the earth down which there was a thin brook of water. Once the party finishes going north and east, they see very obviously emplaced areas for water, almost like a reservoir or something, to the east and south which might require more inspection on the morrow. To the north the party has moved away from cramped ruins, though that doesn't mean that nothing lies northwards.

The party returns with the days' results.

Aron finishes her training with Veress, having taught the tiger to overcome its revulsion of strange targets to attack whatever she might designate.  Meanwhile, Xhanfaerd holds combat training for everyone else.

Fronaldo, Book is trying to ameliorate whatever hostility you seem to have with him by training you in more advanced archaeological techniques. What two squares of an exploration path do you recommend for the party on the morrow?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo is happy to be included in the archeological exploration. Two squares East or so following the road.

----------


## lostsole31

*Moonday, 30 Abadius 4711 AR (Waning Crescent)*

Today, Fronaldo guides the group back out of the rough to the road, and even checks out part of the long canal-reservoirs while getting the group onto a main road to use as a marker. There's a thinner, longer spur of some canal at the end of the day, and even ancient, long stairs to the north.

Definitely more interesting structures than just more old buildings (though those, from an archaeological standpoint, are still fine to study), and a report is given to Amivor, as usual.

That evening, Book will tutor Amivor, Aron, Gelik & Xhanfaerd in how to psych out an enemy to take the fight out of them before it begins.

Fronaldo,, what direction do you recommend on the morrow?

----------


## Blackhawk101

The next day Fronaldo guides the party North to the ancient stairs and if viable, down them into their unknown depths

----------


## lostsole31

*Toilday, 31 Abadius 4711 AR (Waning Crescent)*

It's actually a ridiculously wide-set of stairs .... and going only slowly, slowly, slowy upwards ... but still climbing high. Because of the lack of distracting other-explorables on this route, the party is able to make it to the top (today covering a total of four squares).

But in doing so the party is exposed during the worst time of day, meaning that means to abate the weather are needed. Since it usually doesn't take more than four hours, Sersheelda casts _communal endure elements_ on the party, but _endure elements_ on herself.

The party gets to a wide empty dais on top of the stairs, with lots of large, ornate pillars all around, and the diameter of this smooth-surfaced higher area about 160' across.

And as the party is up there, they hear a screech from the sky. There to the southwest, flying 50' altitude from the marbletop of this great platform, is a large, flying beast.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T21:* Sersheelda shouts a warning to the party, *"Khy-mara! Old scaley ... hot breath line, short range!"* She then moves to the front of the group (in relation to the khy-mara) and readies an action.

*R1T17:* Gelik,  what do you do? The winged monster has the body and head of a lion, but  two other heads split off from it ... that of a large goat, and that of  a red-scaled dragon.

----------


## Master K

Gelik will begin his bardic performance to inspire courage among his allies

*Spoiler: spoilers*
Show

MA; Start Bardic Performance

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Gelik will begin his bardic performance to inspire courage among his allies. 

*R1T15:* Xhanfaerd, you have nothing in hand right now. What do you do?

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd takes out his hammer, gathers his malice to his eyes, and sends a volley of force projectiles, before shouting at the beast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to take out weapon, swift action to enter the Black Seraph's Glare stance, standard action to cast Magic Missile, with all projectiles targeting the chimera, then free action to intimidate it at +4.

*Damage* - (4d4+4)[*15*]

*Intimidate* - (1d20+18)[*27*] size difference not taken into account.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Xhanfaerd takes out his hammer, gathers his malice to his eyes, and  sends a volley of projectiles that rip into it for *15 force*, before shouting at the beast. 

*R1T14:* Fronaldo, what do you do? The monster is 50' off the ground.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo bares his pointed teeth and hisses at the incoming monstrosity before whipping out a bright blue vial and quaffing it. The mini-alchemist disappears in a blink. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SA: prepare and quaff extract of invisibility (3rd lvl)
MA: move 30 South pulling magic dagger as he goes.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Fronaldo bares his pointed teeth and hisses at the incoming monstrosity  before whipping out a bright blue vial and quaffing it. The  mini-alchemist disappears in a blink. 

*R1T13-11:* Veress delays, waiting for a command. Fruthrin, on the other hand, becomes very wary.

*R1T10:* Book, what do you do? You no longer see Fronaldo.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book gasps! *"NO!! Fronaldo! They vaporised him!!! He was too young to go! SURROUND IT AND WE SHALL HAVE REVENGE!!!"*  and he draws his whip and his sidearm preparing to move towards the beast.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Draw whip and sidearm

Planning to move straight west to draw its attention.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Book gasps! *"NO!! Fronaldo! They vaporised him!!! He was too young to go! SURROUND IT AND WE SHALL HAVE REVENGE!!!"*  and he draws his whip and his sidearm preparing to move towards the beast. 

*R1T9:*  The khy-mara charges Xhanfaerd, but as it does so, Sersheelda gets off a  shot ... an SLA that is her letting loose with a wad of caustic powder  that hits the clumsy beast in the wing for *6 acid*. It doesn't even register the pain as it lands a terribly painful bite in Xhanfaerd's vulnerable abdomen for *16 + sickened*. It's flight is ended in its charge 5' above the ground.

*R1T8:*  Aron adjusts well to the east while drawing her whip, casts a spell,  and from the palm of her hand a beam of light launches forth to catch  the khy-mara in the other wing for *11*. She then calls Veress to attack the monster. She gives the monster a look and says over the collective...*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"We call it a 'chimera,' a classic monster of myth that we should be able to handle. Just be careful, though, as its heads can handle multiple attackers just fine. They are born of primordial evil, so we have no tears if we kill it."_

*R1T7:* Veress closes and bites the monster in the foreleg for *16*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T17:* Gelik, you are orating right now. What do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Gelik will conitune orating and fire his Planar detonation at the Chimera

*Spoiler: fluff*
Show

FA; continue bardic performance
SA; Planar Detonation*RTA* - (1d20+9)[*24*] *Dmg* - (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Gelik continues orating, and screeches his planar detonation at the chimera to hit it in the wing for *13 sonic*. 

*R2T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? You are still feeling the pain from that last crit.

Fronaldo on deck, Fruthrin in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo will do some invisi-alchemy.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SA: prepare Strength Archanotoxin max potency.
MA: apply said archanotoxin to blade
FrA: smirk happily and analyze opponent

----------


## silphael

In pain, Xhanfaerd changes his stance, before unleashing a heavy hammer strike.

*Spoiler: Collective*
Show

"*Be ready to strike, just like that !*"


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action to switch to Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess, rerolling either the first failed save, or the first attack roll hitting me.

Move action to aid myself. If it succeeds, +2 to my next attack, and +2 to all allies' attack rolls.

Standard action, Harmony Shattering Strike, spending 3 PP to share it with Book and 2 PP to increase bonus damage and DC (Will DC 20 to avoid being nauseated for one round, and the target will take 5d6 extra damage).

*Aid Myself* - (1d20+13)[*16*]
*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*25*]
*Damage* - (7d6+10)[*39*]

Defensive effects :
-rerolling either the first failed save, or the first attack roll hitting me
-redirecting to myself the first damage suffered by an ally in the collective, spending PP to reduce it without overspending PP.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* In pain, Xhanfaerd changes his stance, before unleashing a heavy hammer strike against its upper foreleg for *23*. *Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

"*Be ready to strike, just like that!*"
Book feels his mind fill with esoteric martial knowledge that he can use, regardless of melee or ranged (his choice)!
*R2T14:* Fronaldo does some invisi-alchemy.

*R2T11:* Fruthrin closes and actually lands a crit, biting the chimera in the gut for *15 (+1d4 bleed)*!

*R2T10:* Book,  as noted, your mind fills with martial knowledge that coul be used for a  dedicated single shot or strike (SA to use). What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Chimera in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book dashes southeast to attempt to flank the beast and using his sudden insight strikes with his whip.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

MA: Move 30' (6 squares) SE

Attack Action: Attack using Risky Strike and Precise Strike

Attack Roll: (1d20+12)[*14*] +2 from Xhanfaerd

Precise Strike (Ex): Maintain 1 panache, +6 [CL] precision damage w/ Lt/ 1H P-melee weapon. 
*  He cannot attack w/ a weapon in his other hand or use a shield other than a buckler. 
*  He can even use this ability w/ thrown Lt/ 1H P-melee weapons, so long as the target is w/in 30' of him.
*  Any creature immune to sneak attacks is immune to the additional damage granted by precise strike, and any item or ability that protects a creature from critical hits also protects it from the additional damage of a precise strike.  

Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*] +6 for Precise Strike

Sneak Attack Damage for flanking: (3d6)[*10*]

Debilitating Injury: Disoriented

Sneak Attack (Ex):  +3d6 precision damage anytime he is flanking foe, or foe would be denied DEX bonus to AC.


Debilitating Injury (Ex):  Whenever he deals sneak attack damage to a foe, he can also debilitate his target, causing it to take a penalty for 1 round.
*  Penalties do not stack, but additional attacks that deal sneak attack of same injury increase duration by +1 rd.
*  A creature cannot suffer from more than one type of debilitating injury at a time. If a new type is applied, old penalty immediately ends.
*  Any form of healing applied to a target suffering from one of these penalties also immediately removes the penalties.
>>>  Bewildered:  -2 penalty to AC, but -4 penalty to AC vs. Book's attacks.
>>>  Disoriented:  -2 to attack rolls, but -4 to attack rolls vs. Book.
>>>  Hampered:  All of foe's speeds are reduced by half (min 5'), and target cannot take a 5-foot-step.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* Book dashes southeast to attempt to flank the  beast and using his sudden insight strikes he realizes that ... because  he had to stop short with Sersheelda in the way ... he has to use his  pepperbox instead of his whip. He takes aim and fires, but misses. 

*R2T9.5:* Sersheelda sees that Book wanted to go to that spot, and she steps away while casting a spell on herself.

*R2T9:* The chimera takes *1 bleed*.  With perfect precision and very little effort, it recovers from the  charge and shifts its facing mid-hover, breathing a cone that catches  Veress, Sersheelda, and Book. Veress and Book manage to totally clear  the cone, but Sersheelda gets caught .... but the burning wounds show on  Xhanfaerd for *3 fire (and 6 PP)*. Seeing little effect from the flame and its life force bleeding out, the chimera's three heads roar in frustration.

*R2T8:* Aron hooks to flank while drawing her short sword and stabs the chimera in the haunches for *16*, Xhanfaerd's resonance and Gelik's oration helping her strike harder.

*R2T7:* Veress, outside of Xhanfaerd's power, nonetheless gives a staggering bite for *16 + 8 NL + grab*, and then claws for *13*, and another claw which boxes the ear for *14 + deafened* + dropped!

Veress will savage the chimera's remains until it moves no more.

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## Blackhawk101

After a few moments Fronaldo pops back into view, dejectedly kicking pebbles as he moves over to examine the Chimera. Hopefully it would have some useful poison or other alchemical goodies he could scavenge.

----------


## lostsole31

Fronaldo does indeed find ... no poison, but a variety of things on the chimera that will be good to help replace some of the materials in his alchemy crafting kit (but not as resource base for alchemically-crafted items ... just the RP for maintaining his poisons and extracts). Such a magical beast is quite useful for the maintenance aspect, as he looks at his alchemy crafting kit, and truth be told he was running low on webshooter fluid. :Small Smile:

----------


## lostsole31

With nothing of value up here, the chimera is harvested for whatever good those that can make use of it can, but the team ... knowing that the flashiness so high up might attract unwanted attention, beat feet back to the camp and provide a report.

Having seen a creature unlike anything she'd ever witnessed before, Sersheelda has much to meditate upon. Amivor is putting together a map based on the team's explorations thus far, sharing his knowledge of his skill with Fronaldo and Book. Gelik enthralls the main encampment with the story of the fight against the chimera.

*Wealday, 1 Calistril 4711 AR (Waning Crescent)*

The party is ready to explore again. What route will Book ask to take today from where you were yesterday? or will he seek an entirely different split-off?

----------


## BuckGodot

Realising Frondo has a bit more of a chaotic nature than is required by most archeological disciplines, Book wants to resume the grid search pattern. (Noted on the map on Discord.)

2 Squares to the south from where noted is where he wants to search.

----------


## lostsole31

The team explores some of the long canal/reservoir sections of the city and heads past and back into the main ruins of the once mercantile district, then returns to give their report.

That evening, Xhanfaerd gathers everyone (except Harrim, who wants to meditate instead) for combat training. Later, he and Book focus down by helping Fronaldo with a request on tactics to fight off multiple attackers.

*Oathday, 2 Calistril 4711 AR (New Moon)
Cayden Cailean Holy Day: Merrymead*

Amivor tells you before you go out that in the evening he will be busy celebrating Merrymead in honor of his deity (Cayden Cailean), and therefore today is a day "off" for him, and will not be doing a debrief that night.

Book, which way today?

----------


## BuckGodot

Book expresses his desire to complete this section before exploring further. *Spoiler: Directions* 
Show

One square east and one square north.

----------


## lostsole31

The group continues to explore the areas of the long canals, and search a wider area given the openness of their current site. They end the day noting a body of water that is potentially not a canal to the east, but pull back before overextending.

That night, as mentioned, Amivor is drunk on some things he brought for himself. He didn't bring enough to share, sadly, only enough for him to observe the right of Merrymead as he knew he'd be in the field on this hoiiday. Meanwhile, Fronaldo teaches survival techniques to Book, Sersheelda, & Aron. Gelik entertains the other Pathfinders with many exploits of his close escapes. Xhanfaerd and Harrim each meditate on their own.*Fireday, 3 Calistril 4711 AR (New Moon)*

Which way today, Book?

----------


## BuckGodot

Back to the waters edge and north.

----------


## lostsole31

It is during the morning exploration in the wide open section of the canals working to the water's edge that the party spots 3 boar off in the distance.

Do you wish to kill them? Do you wish to wait for them to move off?

----------


## BuckGodot

Book points and says, *"How's our party food supply?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Having spoken aloud with no use of the collective or desire to whisper, the boar notice the much larger group of big creatures down the way, and scurry away and out of sight. The party continues their search up to the water's edge. The water's edge here is not a natural beach, but a stone stopping point that abuts the water. The water at this point continues its edge about 200 yards to the northeast.  To the southwest in the other direction, there seems to be an old ruined type of bridge or something that heads out across the water, likely coming into contact with what appears to be a large, man-made island to the southeast that is a hundred yards or so away at its closest point.  The party then headds to the northeast along the edge for a couple hundred feet of exploration of the nearby structures before returning to the camp.

That evening, Fronaldo tutors Gelik on light-fingered exercises. Xhanfaerd will work with Aron on mental-spiritual conditioning, with Aron returning the favor by helping Xhanfaerd better understand and resist a variety of specific verbal enchantments. The rest of the party likewise sits in on this training.*Starday, 4 Calistril 4711 AR (New Moon)*

What way today?

----------


## BuckGodot

North one square to ensure we have everything covered there and then east one.

----------


## lostsole31

Exploration continues per Book's direction and returns for debrief.

That eve, Xhanfaerd works on upper-level spellwork. Gelik tutors Aron on rehearsal and performance techniques. Fronaldo works on physical conditioning and poison immunity titration. Amivor tutors Sersheelda on the geography of the "Overburn." Book works on his whip-and-pepperbox combat style.
*Sunday, 5 Calistril 4711 AR (Waxing Crescent)*

Harrim stays back at camp today to conduct an nondenominational service and to see to the spiritual needs of the many NPCs of the camp.

Meanwhile, where to now, Book?

----------


## BuckGodot

NE one square and then North one square.

----------


## lostsole31

The party continues to explore along the water's edge and the adjacent (and adjacent-adjacent) buildings, heading northeast and north as the water's edge then heads east.  They return to report/ debrief/ journal.

Fronaldo does general experimentation with body parts and effluvia taken from the chimera. Where yesterday Gelik tutored Aron on technique, today Aron tutors Gelik on artistic presence. Book simply takes it easy on a Sunday evening and rests. It's leg day for Xhanfaerd's strength training.
*Moonday, 6 Calistril 4711 AR (Waxing Crescent)*

Book, which way(s)?

----------


## BuckGodot

Due north for two squares, please.

----------


## lostsole31

The party explores due north, reaching the southernmost tip of a different body of water, and then return "home" to debrief.

Xhanfaerd runs combat training for everyone except Aron, who turns in early, complaining of headaches brought on by "strange whispers."  :Small Eek: 

*Toilday, 7 Calistril 4711 AR (Waxing Crescent)*

Book, which way today?

----------


## BuckGodot

North one square. West one square.

----------


## lostsole31

The party explores north, but because of the large waterway have to backtrack to explore the western bank as well. The ruins of the city-proper are diminishing here. The party returns to camp.

That evening, as part entertainment and part didacticism, Xhanfaerd starts to mention other magical creatures - not unlike the chimera - that exist in mythology and legend. Sersheelda, Book, Amivor, Aron, Gelik, and many of the Pathfinders enjoy this. Fronaldo doesn't find Xhanfaerd an engaging speak and is bored, and when Xhanfaerd doesn't include alchemical usages for owlbear feathers, Fronaldo just goes off to work on knife techniques to work out his overall, weeks-long boredom.

*Wealday, 8 Calistril 4711 AR (Waxing Crescent)*

What's next, Book?

----------


## BuckGodot

Due west two squares, please.

----------


## lostsole31

The party has only just begun heading west, when a short, squat, bald-headed man with slate gray skin accosts you with a deep and scratchy voice. *"Who are you that dithers about the ruins of Saventh-Yhi?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Book steps back from a fascinating mural he was investigating and says, *Greetings, friend. We are but a humble group of archaeologists. Researchers hoping to learn from and preserve the ancient mysteries of the peoples who were here before us. What brings you to these wonderful ruins?*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo eyes the stranger, fingering the hilt of one of his knives.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


using his keen powers of observation and almost supernatural ability to sense motives, Fronaldo studies the newcomer.

----------


## lostsole31

The little man makes a circuit more to the west to see more of the party, and they him.

*"My name is Dr. Kilral Blackmountain, Aspis Consortium .... member of your biggest competitors ... and we are here in Saventh-Yhi now as well."*

*"Doo-gar! Kill 'em!"* shouts a warning cry from Sersheelda, though she doesn't do anything until the group commits.

*"She's right,"* says Harrim. *"Degenerate duergar,"* he adds spitting, *"but, I guess, we are all doomed, so perhaps such delineations are pointless."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo casually saunters West 5 ft. to better take advantage of cover while keeping an eye on the good doctor.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Yes,"* he smiles, *"kill me for my race, or the color of my skin. Anyway, we are here now. My camp is just north up this side of this finger lake. Where is your encampment. Perhaps we can find a tentative truce?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Looking the man over, Book says to the group, Lets not be hasty Turning back he says, Im not in a position to make that call, however, Ill take your offer back to the head cheese and see whats decided. and turns to the others.

Well call it a day here and report back.

*Spoiler: Technical Information* 
Show

Assess and try to sense if hes lying. (Sense Motive)

----------


## Master K

Gelik will keep an eye on the rear to make sure the group isnt being followed/Alert them if they are

----------


## lostsole31

Everything about this guy is off. He seems super-sus. The problem is that when people are being sus, you don't know what is truth and what is lie.

----------


## BuckGodot

Right. So back to camp. *Spoiler: Book>>>Gelik TP*
Show

*Lets do our best to make sure were not followed*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo will endeavor to obfuscate their tracks.

----------


## lostsole31

*"HOW DARE YOU TURN YOUR BACK ON ME, THOUGH SALMON-SKINNED CRETINS! PREPARE TO DIE!"*

*Begin Round One ...

**R1T27:* Veress, instantly sensing hostility, roars in readiness for his mistress' commands.

*R1T25:* Sersheelda snarls and moves to a better vantage point. *"No ken ass-piss. Doogar killies fam. Die, now!"*  she shouts before casting a spell and sending forth a mote of flame at  the duergar but it goes wildly up into the canopy before guttering out,  though she still has a mote of flame resting in her palm still.

*R1T22:* Book, this took a strange turn. What do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Book draws his whip and begins a mighty display of prowess.

*Spoiler: TP: Book>>>Collective*
Show

_"Everyone stand down. This stinks of a setup! Defense only!"_


*"Stay back!"*

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Dazzling Display (Ex):  FRA, while wielding any flails group weapon (incl. whips), he makes an Intimidate check to demoralize all foes w/in 30' who can see his display.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Book draws his whip and begins a mighty display of prowess, saying, *"Stay back!"**Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

_"Everyone stand down. This stinks of a setup! Defense only!"_

*R1T21:* *"Veress, down!"* shouts Aron as she casts a spell on herself and takes a mid-party position.

*R1T19:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo grabs a dagger, squeaks *Eeep!* and ducks behind some cover before quaffing an extract. He disappears from everyones view.

*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Ma:Draw his favorite magic dagger and Duck behind some bushes and ruins. It doesnt need to be full cover. Feign frightened goblin squeak. 
SA:drink extract of invisibility

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Fronaldo grabs a dagger, squeaks *Eeep!* and ducks behind some cover before quaffing an extract. He disappears from everyones view. 

*R1T16:* Gelik, what do you do?

----------


## Master K

Gellik will begin his oration to inspire courage, and ready himself to fire upon the strange man should he actually decide to attack.


*Spoiler: pay no attn to the rolls behind the curtain*
Show

MA; begin bardic performance, Inspire Courage.
RA; If the stranger Attacks and Ally then Fire a Planar Detonation at Stranger. [/roll=Attack]1d20+9[/roll]  *Dmg* - (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Gelik begins his oration to inspire courage, and readies himself to  fire upon the strange man should he actually decide to attack. 

*R1T14:*  Though a little shaken, the duergar begins casting a spell that Gelik  doesn't recognize, so it isn't until the spell is successfully finished  and he actually shoots forth a beam of energy at the tiger that Gelik  reflexively shoots at him with a planar detonation as well. Gelik's shot  goes wide, but the dark energy of the dwarf's spell hits Veress  squarely. Despite the perfect shot, Veress is too mighty a target to be  felled by such simple tools.

*R1T13:* Fruthrin  Steelfeet, Sersheelda's spectral wolf, comes out of the area where it is  to bite the duergar's lower right arm for 5. So savage is Fruthrin's  worrying of his target that the dwarf is knocked off of his feet.

*R1T12:* Veress moves over to his mistress to protect her.

*R1T10:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Taking out his hammer, Xhanfaerd steps to the front, forming a second first line aside from the tiger, before taking a stance and casting Haste on as many allies as possible.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving 1 NW 5W while unsheathing weapon, then enter Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess, rerolling either the first attack that hits me, or my first failed save.
Then I cast Haste, centered on the center group (so both NE and SW characters aren't in, I can't include one of them without removing someone due to the "not two of which are more than 30 feet apart" clause)
I'll redirect damage to myself, too, no matter how low the damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Taking out his hammer, Xhanfaerd steps to the front, forming a second  first line aside from the tiger, before taking a stance and casting _haste_  on as many allies as possible (which includes all but Fruthrin Steel  feet, Sersheelda, and Gelik - because they're out of range; and Fronaldo  - because he's invisible).

*R1T3:* Harrim casts a  spell, and now in addition to Gelik's oration and Xhanfaerd's speed  spell, everyone feels a calm focus in battle to help them bring about  the end of their enemy.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Sersheelda goes up to the fallen duergar and swings at him with her fiery hand, missing wildly.

*R2T22:* Book,  you feel yourself amped up in speed! What do you do?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You  get bonuses (that I deal with), an additional attack when making a FAA,  and +30' speed.

Aron on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book draws his sidearm and rushes to the downed foe. Kneeling on his chest, he places the weapon to the enemy's head and says, *"Look here, little fellow, I don't know what your game is but you can either stop right now and live to regret it or we can just end you. You are clearly outnumbered and outgunned. Stand. Down. Now!"*

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

MA: Move 6 squares west. (Surefooted)
SwA: Draw weapon

Use Intimidate to end conflict

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Book draws his sidearm and rushes to the downed foe while taking out his pepperbox. Book fails to grapple the duergar. *"Look  here, little fellow, I don't know what your game is but you can either  stop right now and live to regret it or we can just end you. You are  clearly outnumbered and outgunned. Stand. Down. Now!"* 

*"Foolish interloper!"* the duergar cackles maniacally ...

*R2T21:* Aron casts a spell on herself, and whirling globes of distracting color orbit and surround her before she moves out.

... *"Flee Saventh-Yhi!"*

*R2T19:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Gelik on deck, Dr. Blackmountain in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo does something invisiblyprobably.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SA: create archanotoxin Strength, full power
MA: apply to magic dagger

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Fronaldo does something invisiblyprobably. 

*R2T15:* Gelik, what do you do? You are currently inspiring courage.

Dr. Blackmountain on deck, Fruthrin in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Gelik will continue to orate but otherwise hold his ground

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Gelik continues to orate, but otherwise holds his ground.

*R2T14:*  It seems the good duergar is already over his fear of Book. He  carefully casts a spell upon himself using some type of primitive fetish  and then tries to stand. Sersheelda gores him in the lower right arm  with her strange set of horns for *15* and Book lashes him in the shoulder with his whip for *15*, and Fruthrin bites him in the upper right arm for *7*. *"I will end you all, and we Aspis will fall upon your people and wipe their presence from this land!"* he yells, cackling as he moves a little bit, albeit into a flanked position.

*R2T13:* Fruthrin moves up and snaps his jaws, biting through the armor, but now being stopped by the duergar's toughened skin.

*R2T12:* Veress pads up to the gray man and bites him in the left knee and holds on, slashes him in the neck with a forepaw, tears into his head with his other forepaw, and his two back legs totally disembowel the gray dwarf.

Dr.  Kilral Blackmountain's countenance changes from maniacal hate to an  almost distant smile, though even that is still hideous on his torn-face  death rictus.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## BuckGodot

*Damn it! Im sure that was a setup to invite revenge Well. Lets check him over for clues and report back*Book says.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo pops back into view, grumbling to himself about crazy deep dwarves not being worthy of a fight. He shuffles over to the fallen figure and rifles through his gear looking for anything interesting. He also performs a medical examination of the corpse to try and see if he was ill or suffering from a physical malady of some sort.

----------


## lostsole31

The duergar had the following equipment...
*Spoiler: Equipment*
Show

Scythe
Sling w/ (20) bullets
Club
Dagger (more tool in design than weapon)

Hide armor

Explorer's Outfit
Spell Component Pouch (these are personalized, not one-size-fits-all)

Masterwork Backpack, containing...
 * Alchemist's fire (2)
* Acid Flask (2)

Other than the backpack, nothing is masterwork.

What do you take (for the party, I do NOT want to hear about what you want to keep for yourself right now)?

The duergar died by multiple wounds of various types, mainly brought on by disemboweling and critical skull concussion commensurate with the natural attacks of a large hunting cat. There seem to be no signs of any physical ailments.

What else do you do here?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo definitely suggests that they take the alchemical weapons but the rest does not interest him.

----------


## lostsole31

The party leaves the body as is ... doesn't check the immediate area ...  and returns to the encampment to debrief Amivor. Amivor finds the news  disturbing. While there was no "bronze shield" that Amivor expected you  to find from an Aspis agent, he can't ignore the fact that the  Pathfinder Society's main competition ... the Aspis Consortium ... has  found their way to Saventh-Yhi. From the description of your  interaction, it definitely doesn't sound like the duergar was acting in  duergar interests.

That evening, Fronaldo tutors Harrim, Gelik and Xhanfaerd on economic theory.

*Oathday, 9 Calistril 4711 AR (Waxing Crescent)*

What's the plan for today?

----------


## BuckGodot

It may be a little late, but Book suggests we send a scout out to check out the alleged encampment the dead fellow said was there. As to the continued exploration. 2 squares due west, please.

----------


## lostsole31

Does anyone volunteer to be "a scout?"

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Me! I will do it!* shouts Fronaldo excitedly. He waves Book over. 
*Are you coming scouting?!*

----------


## BuckGodot

Book looks at Fronaldo and back at the others and shrugs. *Well be back*

He turns to Fronaldo and gestures ahead. *Lets go take a look.*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo smiles toothily and takes a short lead heading back to the location of the Duergar encounter. 
*Hey Book! Do we want to capture one of them alive for, you know,interigation? ​

Wellmostly alive?,* asks the little green goblin.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book looks at Fronaldo *What? No! Of course not!*

----------


## lostsole31

Well, hopefully you are looking to be stealth AFTER you get to this point, as the two scouts - Book and Fronaldo - were just chatting away.

Okay, you are at the scene of where you killed the duergar (you think), but while there is blood and the like, there is no body.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book looks for signs of whether the body was dragged away or otherwise.

----------


## Blackhawk101

A slightly deflated Fronaldo helps Book look for clues as to where the body went. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


he will aid Book to search

----------


## lostsole31

Interestingly enough, while Fronaldo normally isn't that aware, when looking for tracks, signs of passage, living off the land, not getting lost, etc. .... Fronaldo is the best survivalist and tracker in the group. This is probably because while Fronaldo is usualy internally focused and intellectual, he enjoys to some degree what amounts to a type of "puzzle" in figuring out tracks, where as more intuitive or reactive sensory input he is less adroit. Book, for his point, is a decent assistant.

Unfortunately, it's been a day ... there are the usual mid-day heavy rains, and it isn't missed by Fronaldo that it seems that very specific attempts were made to hide passage. In the end, the two scouts don't find much to work with, and are unable to pick up the trail at any point.

Now what?

----------


## Blackhawk101

*The deep dwarf said North from here along the lake to their camp, right? We should check it out.* says Fronaldo excitedly. There is a gleem in his red eyes as if he hungers for mayhem and excitement.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book nods and switching to stealthy mode heads north with the wee green man in tow

----------


## lostsole31

In extremely short order, the ruins-proper fall behind as Book and Fronaldo follow along the jungle along the western bank of an 80-foot-wide ancient canal or finger lake (hard to tell which) that extends north briefly before you can see from the bank that it slowly turns eastwards.

About 250' or so north of where you started, is a full-size encampment ... a match in manpower and organization as your own full Pathfinder encampment. You see the flag flying of the Aspis Consortium.

What do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Book gestures to Fronaldo to start backing away and we'll head back to camp to report.


*Spoiler: TP Book>>>Frontman*
Show

*"Yup. He wasn't lying! We need to get back and report this..."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo nods and backs away with Book.

----------


## lostsole31

Meanwhile, Aron, Xhanfaerd, Sersheelda, and Harrim wait, with increasing worry ... not realizing that the two jokers decided to go right back to camp instead of catching up with their friends first.

----------


## BuckGodot

Remembering that they apparently led the group away from the camp first, Book changes direction towards the other group members while glancing at Fronaldo and rolling his eyes.

----------


## lostsole31

Once the two scouts regroup with the others, the group as a whole return to the main encampment and report to Amivor.  

He nods his head philosophically, seemingly unworried. *"We knew that we weren't going to be the only ones. I'm sure that the Free Captains and Sargavan military will find their way here before too long, so we can expect to see signs of them as well."*

From the day's scouting mission, Fronaldo realizes that while training is one thing, he had better help tutor Book's overall physique in fine motor control. Whatever the goblin may think about his rival, he can respect his agility, so perhaps helping Book develop his wouldn't be a bad thing if more scouting missions are called for. Aron gets in on this training as well.
*Fireday, 10 Calistril 4711 AR (First Quarter)*

What's the plan of exploration today, Book?

----------


## BuckGodot

West two squares, please.

----------


## lostsole31

Moving west is all jungle, so there was little cataloguing and slow-exploration, meaning more time to explore. Where next?

----------


## BuckGodot

One square west and one north, please.

----------


## lostsole31

And with that, the group charts a portion of the jungle surrounding (or surrounded by) Saventh-Yhi, and then return to the main encampment.

With the day mainly being about jungle movment, Fronaldo gives survival training to Book, Aron, & Sersheelda.
*Starday, 11 Calistril 4711 AR (First Quarter)*

Which way today, Book?

----------


## BuckGodot

Two west, please.

----------


## lostsole31

More jungle, less exploration. You can select two more squares..

----------


## BuckGodot

West 1. North 1.

----------


## lostsole31

With the party at this distance, do you take an exploratory route back to camp, or fishhhook all the way to the east, then south, then west?

----------


## BuckGodot

Fishhook, definitely.

----------


## lostsole31

The party returns, showing a rough map of their jungle movements. Amivor mentions that there is definitely a large encampment that seems to have set up about 500' northeast or so of the Pathfinders' encampment. He figures that it is either the Free Captains or the Sargavan Government that have arrived.

That evening, Aron and Gelik have a passionate discussion about the performing arts. Amivor, Book, and Xhanfaerd talk about various combat practices and styles. Sersheelda and Harrim have a spiritual discussion.

*Sunday, 12 Calistril 4711 AR (First Quarter)*

What is the plan today?

----------


## BuckGodot

South two squares, please.

----------


## lostsole31

The party's exploration leads them right up to sparse stone ruins, their roofs open to the sky and their walls thick with vines, perching next to three crystal blue pools in this circular, bowl-shaped valley. 

Every. single. one of you .... note that while the sounds of jungle life remain strong beyond the edges of this valley, the singing of birds and even the whirring of insects is strangely absent within.

Your day's exploration leads you right to this point but not beyond. You are starting to lose the light. Does the party want to press on anyway or hold off?

----------


## BuckGodot

Book votes to come back in the daylight so everything can be properly examined and catalogued.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo suppresses a shiver of unease at the unearthly quite valley and votes to leave and come back tomorrow.

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd nods.

"*We should keep it for tomorrow, indeed.*"

----------


## lostsole31

And the party carefully backs out and returns only along previously explored routes to then debrief Amivor.

That evening, before discussions and training, Harrim - the cleric of Groetus - informs the party. *"Whatever import you have taken upon yourself on the morrow, I will note be with you, for it is Sunday. And I will see to the spiritual needs of the camp. I only say this, because creepy quiet often smacks of spooks and the dead."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo sidles up to Book nervously. *Maybe we should wait until the day after tomorrow to explore the creepy ruins? Ghosts give me the willies! Plus I cant stab them real well becauseyou knowalready dead. Maybe explore a faster route from here to the creepy place and then the next day go in with the cleric. in front.*

----------


## BuckGodot

Book says, *"Come on guys... Ghosts and ghoulies? Really? Fine. How about we take a rest day? I'm sure all the other camps are too..."*

----------


## lostsole31

Xhanfaerd and Gelik ... are you fine with resting a day?

----------


## Master K

Gellik shrugs, _"I have no desire to fight the undead without a reliable link to the Devine on my side, so i see no reason not to postpone our exploration of that clearing until one can accompany us"_

----------


## silphael

Nodding, Xhanfaerd adds.

"*Indeed, we should take one day off, at the very least. Even if necessity dictates we hustle, there are still benefits to taking a break : we will have time to take a new, different approach on our latest discoveries, and that also gives us time to review and reorder our records.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone enjoys the evening in leisuretime activities for this Sunday.

*Moonday, 13 Calistril 4711 AR (Waxing Gibbous)*

There may have been a miscommunication ... yesterday was Sunday, that's why you didn't push forward. That said, do you want to take a day off on this day for a "mental health break" since the group as a whole has been pushing pretty hard?

----------


## BuckGodot

Book is anxious to continue the archeological exploration but will agree to another rest day if the group desires it.

----------


## lostsole31

Aron, on the other hand, feels a compulsion to move forward ... specifically back to the cenotes ... to see if the party can find the source of environmental unease and how to heal it.

Harrim thinks waiting for the end to come is ridiculous. "If our doom is today or tomorrow, let it be today and we greet it with a smile."

Sersheelda, on the other hand, is very reticent to fight anything spooky, but she wants to know before she sets up her dailies. Otherwise, she could use a rest just because the group has been hitting it hard and nonstop.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo is ready to go if everyone else is.

----------


## silphael

Hesitating, Xhanfaerd adds.

"*But we could also rest after exploring those ruins, it's true. I'm for that.*"

----------


## Master K

while not thrilled with the prospect of fighting undead Gelik knows that the expedition is on a clock, especially with the some of the other companies already having their own camps set up, and undoubtedly teams of their own out exploring. so he is in favor of pushing onward, the chronicle of there heroic deeds cant be written without said heroic deeds.

----------


## lostsole31

The workaholics get the vote! (Does that make them the Labour Party?)

Book, where are you exploring today? Are you going back to the cenotes and exploring further to determine the cause of unease in the area, or leaving it alone for now?

----------


## BuckGodot

Book is curious about the cenotes and wishes to return and resume/begin their excavation.

----------


## lostsole31

Considering you presume that something spooky will come your way, does anyone want to do something different for their dailies?

EDIT:  Sersheelda dismisses Fruthrin and the big cow horns she had before. Now, she has a wolf's ruff at her neck ... she has a glowing hoop earring ... and there is a semi-transparent overlay to her fists going back to her wrists that include a large set of vambraces for protection. She still has the weird shifting sand around her feet as before.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo will mix different concoctions for his extracts today to adjust to the possibility of incorporeal threats.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


swap 1st level extract monkeyfish for a second shield.

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd sticks to his current loadout of spells, but readies Bilious Strike instead of Gutstrike.

----------


## lostsole31

The party makes its careful fishhok around to then carefully begin exploring down into the valley with the three large cenotes, incidentally "closing a loop" by doing so as far as overall explored area.

The cenotes are ahead but at a distance, and now you are thick in the local stillness. What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo shivers instinctively and then points to Xhan, then to his own head and makes a rough circle in the air with his finger towards the other members of the party. He quaffs a vile of vibrant green fluid and his skin takes on a fine scaled sheen and his eyes change to a reptilian pupil.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


drink mutagen

----------


## lostsole31

Aron communicates ... *Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

_"Fronaldo, what are you trying to pantomime? We have Xhanfaerd's collective, you know."_

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo frowns at Xhan.
*Spoiler: Fronaldo>>>Collective*
Show


*You really need to give us a sign or something when you turn it on!
*

----------


## BuckGodot

Book looks at the two of them and chuckles. Then starts making his way south towards the first pool.

----------


## lostsole31

As the party gets closer, the odd topography gives way to reveal a ruined building in a hollow in the center of the three cenotes.

As Book stands at the cenote, it seems treacherous to get to close, but the crumbling parts of the ancient sinkhole long ago subsided, leaving a clear dropoff underwater.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book points to the building in the center and carefully backs away from the edge. Then tries to safely navigate towards the building.

----------


## lostsole31

The party easily navigates its way down the ruined building. It is important to note that this is acutally a _ruined_ building, as compared to the excellent state of the "ruins" of Saventh-Yhi. It is made of wood, not stone, and appears to be far more contemporary - despite its delapidated state and ruined wooden structure - than anything the Azlanti left behind.

Coming out of the walls of building and up out of the ground, army ants begin to crawl in increasing numbers!

What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo follows Book closely, moving quietly. He draws his favorite dagger.

----------


## BuckGodot

The hairs on the back of Books neck stand up and he pauses turning round to look at Fronaldo and his dagger then draws his whip. 

*Spoiler: Book>>>Collective*
Show

*Somehow I dont think our standard weapons will do much good here anyone got any area of effect things?*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo backs away from the ants. 
*Spoiler: Fronaldo>>>Collective*
Show


*I have a couple flasks of Alchemists Fire and I can turn my Archanotoxin into a gas cloud but I have never tested it against a swarm before.
*
*
*

----------


## Master K

Gelik shakes his head *"I've got nothing that is of much use against swarming insects."*

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd gets ready to cast a spell.

*Spoiler: Collective*
Show

"*I can cast stone call, but it's unlikely to deal enough damage to get rid of all of them by itself. I can damage them with my hammer, though.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Aron casts a spell on herself, so that maybe army ants leave her be. She  backs up, directing Veress to follow her. Harrim briefly takes out a  cured strip of layer before casting a spell on himself and then readying his heavy flail. Sersheelda backs away carefully.

*Surprise Round ...

S19:* Something seems to appear out of the ground, with a much larger, concentrated force of army ants surrounding it. *"It's mine!"*  the army-ant-covered newcomer shouts frantically as it tries to grab  Gelik's foot on its way up out of the ground. But instead of grabbing  Gelik, the hand passes through Gelik's right foot for *42 + sickened + disoriented*,  as the area of his foot and going up his leg withers and his skin  scales and even farther out along his body Gelik's beard and hair start  to turn gray and his face shows signs of wrinkles!

Meanwhile, the  army ants that now swarm in great thickness around him attack Harrim,  Gelik, Fronaldo, Veress, Xhanfaerd, and Book. They swarm and bite and  attack for *11*. Xhanfaerd, figuring that his _swarmbane clasp_ would save him, realizes with a shock that it does nothing against this onslaught!

Harrim and Veress are going through a freak-out from being covered by the army ants!

Gelik, Fronaldo, Xhanfaerd, & Book,  roll Fort saves! You are all surprised, so may not use any choice-based  ability you would choose to use to help you. Only currently active,  static abilities may help.

----------


## BuckGodot

Books Fortitude save

*Spoiler: Fort Save*
Show

(1d20+7)[*18*]

If a fail: Turn of Fate (Su):  1/day, he can reroll any failed roll he has just made. He must accept the results of the second roll.

----------


## silphael

Xhan's fortitude save

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Fort* - (1d20+8)[*13*]

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Spoiler: Fronaldos Fort Save*
Show


(1d20+8)[*11*]
+4 if poison

----------


## Master K

*Spoiler*
Show

Fort save (1d20+10)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

And now, Fronaldo, Gelik, and Xhanfaerd join Veress and Harrim in freaking out from having army ants crawling all over them!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27:* Book, whip is in hand. Several of your party members are completely unfocused right now. What do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Seeing as everyone seems to be nervous about the ants, Book rushes to Xhanfaerd and tries to move him out of range of the swarm. 

*Spoiler: Tactical Information*
Show

MA: Move west, grab Xhanfaerd and continue west until both are clear of the ant swarm.

If I can use Deft Maneuvers to reposition Xhanfaerd to avoid AOO from ant swarm will do so.

I have no idea what to roll so:

(1d20+9)[*17*] (+ is melee attack bonus)

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27:* Seeing as everyone seems to be nervous about the ants,  Book rushes to Xhanfaerd and tries to move him out of range of the  swarm. But trying to bull over someone far stronger than himself and  with Xhanfaerd distracted from the ants, Xhanfaerd is unmoved.

*R1T23:* *"Spook ants!"* calls Sersheelda. *"Not real! I do thing. Friendies, come to me!"*

Sersheelda's feet glow as she moves back and calls out to the newcomer. *"You come no closer!"*

*R1T20:* Fronaldo,  you are distracted/ nauseated/ having a freakout of army ants. You may  not take any extracts, take any standard actions, take no actions which  are offensive in nature, and only take a single MA and any SwA/FA that  you wish to use. What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Batting frantically at the ants, Fronaldo scampers over to Shersheelda. 
*Ack! Get them off!*
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: 10 N, 5 NW, 15 W

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Batting frantically at the ants, Fronaldo  scampers over to Shersheelda, while clawing all over himself awkwardly  (but being careful not to stab himself), *Ack! Get them off!* 

*R1T19:* The figure floats up fully from the ground. *"It's mine!"* he repeats. *"If found it! The city is mine!"*

His grotesque hand with army ants moving all about him swings at Gelik to have his hand pass through the gnome's head to do *38 + hampered* and causing Gelik to drop as he seems to fall from old age.

The  carpet of army ants seemingly extending out from the half-orc continue  to continue to bite at Harrim, Veress, Xhanfaerd, Book, and the now  still form of Gelik.

Xhanfaerd, Book, and Gelik, please roll a Fort save (damage pending)!

----------


## BuckGodot

Books Fortitude Save

*Spoiler: Fort Save*
Show



(1d20+7)[*25*] +one use of Charmed Life

CHA modifier is 4

Charmed Life (Ex):  4/day, IA before attempting a save, he can add his CHA modifier to the result of the save. He must choose to do this before making the roll.

----------


## silphael

Xhan's fortitude save

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Fortitude* - (1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* The host of army ants chomp and chew and gnash  and bite. Though Gelik lies still, his body yet fights valiantly against  the incursion, as do Book, Xhanfaerd and the tiger Veress ... all of  whom only take *5 damage*, though Harrim and Xhanfaerd  are still nauseated. Harrim, for his part, empathizes too dearly with  the endings these ants present, taking *10*.

*R1T16:*  Gelik, looking like a venerable version of himself, lies still upon the  ground, his eyes staring up with a rheumy film, desperately trying to  fight for breath even as his mind sleeps.

*R1T10:* Veress delays, albeit in distress....

*R1T8-:* Aron looks to Veress and points to Sersheelda and says, *"Veress, guard!"*

As  Veress moves to obey, Aron casts a spell on herself and disappears,  using telepathy to let the party know her current position.

*R1T4:*  Xhanfaerd is freaking out too much, and is unable to make heads or  tails of his current predicament and why a swarm of army ants can hurt  him, even though he wears his swarmbane clasp. Xhanfaerd, what do you do? You are considered nauseated (q.v.).

Harrim on deck, Book in hand ...

----------


## silphael

Trying to get rid of the ants, Xhanfaerd moves out of the swarm.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving SW then W.

Edit : Xhanfaerd will redirect damage taken by Gelik to himself, spending PP to reduce it, as well as any ability damage suffered (as long as it's the same effect dealing the damage and ability damage). HP damage takes priority.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Trying to get rid of the ants, Xhanfaerd moves out of the swarm.

*R1T3:* Harrim stumbles up to stand next to Sersheelda.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Book, what do you do? You are currently standing in the field of army ants, and Gelik is down. Also, see Sersheelda's vocals.

Sersheelda on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book lashes out at the creature with his whip attempting to draw its attention away from the rest of the group and then dashes south.

*Spoiler: TP Book>>>Collective*
Show

*"Grab Gelik and withdraw! This one is too much for us! Head back to the camp!"*


*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show


SwA: Expend 1 Guile to grant himself a +2 circumstance bonus on all attack rolls until the end of his turn.

Attack Action: using Risky Strike with intention to Demoralise

Attack: (1d20+12)[*18*] +2

Dmg: (1d3+10)[*13*] +6

IA: If attacked use Dodging Panache.

MA: move 6 squares south

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T27:* Book lashes out at the creature with his whip, striking its elbow for *6*, attempting to draw its  attention away from the rest of the group and then dashes south. 
*Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

*"Grab Gelik and withdraw! This one is too much for us! Head back to the camp!"*

*R2T23:* Sersheelda uses the collective.*Spoiler: Sersheela >>> Collective*
Show

_"No, close first."_


*R2T20:* Fronaldo, your freak-out ends. What do you do?

Ant-Man on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo takes the opportunity to quickly analyze the situation and their opponent.
*Spoiler: Fronaldo>>>Collective*
Show


*Shersheelda, what should I do!
*
*

**Spoiler: crunch*
Show


perform assessment. Questions that Fronaldo has:
Are the ants real?Are the ants real or not, still on him?is their a visible area around Shersheelda protected from the Ghost ants?

----------


## lostsole31

There is NOT a glowing aura around Sersheelda to guide you to know what her area is. 

For off-round vocals, she shouts angrily, *"I tells you!"

*Fronaldo, what do you do (assessment forthcoming on Discord)?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo shrugs and pulls a flask of alchemists fire from his belt.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Fronaldo shrugs and pulls a flask of alchemists fire from his belt.

*R2T19:* Ignoring the fallen gnome, the half-orc looks up at those close to Sersheelda, shouting again, *"It's mine!"*  before flying a little above the ground and closing on the closest  creature it can see ... Xhanfaerd. Xhanfaerd prepares for a high  defense, but is faked out as the horror passes its hand very low through  Xhanfaerd's achilles heel. Xhanfaerd resists both the possibly  crippling effect to his foot and some of this strange attack, but it was  still perfectly placed as to do *23 aging*  to Xhanfaerd. As the half-orc did this, it is as if the ants on the  ground are a shadow of a cloud the creature has become and moves with  him, but again Xhanfaerd resists the nibbling down to only *3*.

*R2T16:*  Gelik tries to stave off death, but he is so badly wounded already, his  life continues to eke out a little ... only to be maintained as  Xhanfaerd feels the pain of being at death's door (*1 damage*).

*R2T8:* Aron's voice is heard praying, and Gelik receives *25 healing*  .... enough to save him from death and revive him! Gelik awakens still  sickened from that initial strike, but neither hampered nor nauseated  (though he is prone).*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Gelik)*
Show

_"Get up, Gelik! Get close to Sersheelda. It seems she has a magic which may help us."_

*R2T8:* Veress, no longer distracted, continues to guard Sersheelda.

*R2T4:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Book in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Trying to gain some time, Xhanfaerd unleash his anguish at the entity, channeling unholy power.

*Spoiler: Collective*
Show

_Do you know what that is ?_


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action : Bilious Strike (+6d6 damage, target is nauseated for 4 rounds (fort dc 20 to reduce it to one round of nausea) on the creature, without Risky Strike.
*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*26*]
*Damage* - (8d6+10)[*38*]
As usual, if it hits, everyone in the collective gains a +2 morale bonus to attack.
Swift action to enter Black Seraph's Glare.
Free action to intimidate if I hit.
*Intimidate* - (1d20+18)[*22*]

Defenses : 
-I will redirect the next hit on Gelik on myself, spending PP accordingly to reduce it. (Martyrdom)
-On the first attack against me, I'll initiate Body of Delusion, spending 2 PP to get a +2 bonus on the Autohypnosis check (+15 total).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Trying to gain some time, Xhanfaerd unleashes his  anguish at the entity, channeling unholy power. The creature holds up  its arm to defend itself as Xhanfaerd's earthbreaker goes clean through  its elbow. Not because "clean through" is to imply that it takes his arm  off, but rather that "clean through" means that there is no solid  impact of a body ... the half-orc is incorporeal. Still, this strike was chosen for such an oppponent as it does a full *38* to him. Even with that, though, the ghostly half-orc is completely unmoved by Xhanfaerd's attempt to scare him.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

_"Do you know what that is?"_
*R2T3:* Harrim recovers from his previous freakout. He moves in front of Fronaldo and calls out, *"It is time for you to end. Let your spirit rest, like your body seemed to have done already."* He shows his symbol of Groetus and a burst of positive energy washes outward but the half-orc resists, taking only *4 PE*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Book, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book moves northwest to just outside the ant swarm and strikes with his whip again.


*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

MA: Move nw 2 squares and n 1 square to 15' south of target lining up flanking.

Attack action using Sneak Attack 

Attack: (1d20+14)[*26*]

Sneak Attack (Ex):  +3d6 precision damage anytime he is flanking foe, or foe would be denied DEX bonus to AC.

Damage: (1d3+6)[*8*] +6 precision damage

Sneak Attack damage: (3d6)[*12*]

Debilitating Injury: Disoriented:  -2 to attack rolls, but -4 to attack rolls vs. Book.


If attacked use Dodging Panache.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T27:* Book moves northwest to just outside the ant  swarm and strikes with his whip again. His whip slices through the  ghostly figure, but only does *4* ... none of his precision attack applies as he attacks the incorporeal apparition.

*R3T23:* Sersheelda adjusts her position some, getting closer, but not too close.

*R3T20:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Half-orc on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo doesnt want to go into the ant swarm so he moves up to Aron, draws and throws his magic returning dagger at the ghost orc.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: 5 S, 5 SW. draw weapon 
SA: throw returning dagger , Risky Strike , spend guile point for to hit bonus +2, -2 to hit for second range increment
*to hit* - (1d20+13)[*19*]
*dam* - (1d3+4)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Fronaldo doesnt want to go into the ant swarm so he moves up to Aron,  draws,  and throws his magic returning dagger at the ghost orc, but the dagger is repelled by a powerful deflection field.

*R3T19:* *"It's mine!"*  shouts the spook as it floats south a little. It does a brilliant  fake-out, which is countered by even more brilliant on Xhanfaerd's part,  but that fist still comes in. Xhanfaerd, knowing its fell power, calls  upon his knowledge or the fabric of reality, attempting to believe his  body not there, but it isn't enough as that terrible fist still punches  through Xhanfard's chest. Xhanfaerd spent so much mental effort trying  to believe himself not there, that when that tactic failed, he had  little willpower to resist the strike as he takes *32 aging*.

Meanwhile, the ghostly ants do real damage .... *11 aging* to Xhanfaerd and *10 aging* to Book. So badly was Book affected that the rawhide of his whip is badly damaged (*7 + broken*).

Xhanfaerd and Book, roll Fort saves vs. distraction ...

*R3T16:* Gelik,  you get over the sickened feeling you were given with that ambush  strike. You are prone on the ground, with sounds of combat to the south.  What do you do?

Aron on deck, Veress in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Gelik pushes himself to his feet and heads north to hide behind Sersheelda


*Spoiler*
Show

MA; get up
MA; 20ft N

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Gelik pushes himself to his feet and heads north to hide behind Sersheelda. 

*R3T8:*  Aron's flute music is heard, all the more eerie because you can't see  it and it seems to float across the quiet, haunted valley. But that  music lifts the spirits of the heroes who have taken a more forward  position against the ghostly undead. This might be the first time she's  used this since you've gotten to Saventh-Yhi, as usually it was Gelik  who provided musical courage. Now, it seems, Aron's skills are on par  with Gelik's. The master gnome bard has taught his student well.

*R3T4:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Book in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Definitely not looking well, Xhanfaerd unleashes another hammer strike, his weapon shining in a silvery light this time.

*Spoiler: Collective*
Show

_I'm not going to hold much longer ! Book, just unleash what I'm showing you !_


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action, Silver Knight's Blade, healing myself with the potential healing. Through Echoes of Steel, I'll spend 3 PP to grant Book a copy of Silver Knight's Blade (basic attack that deals 4d6 extra sacred damage and heals a nearby ally for the same amount. Since it's sacred it fully hurts incorporeals).

*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*25*]
*Damage* - (2d6+10)[*16*]
*Healing and damage* - (4d6)[*13*]

If it hits, everyone in the collective gains a +2 morale bonus to attack for one round.
(no other actions)
I will redirect damage to myself if I'm not also damaged during the same turn/action. I'll spend as many PP as I can to reduce those damage if it happens.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T4:* Definitely not looking well, Xhanfaerd unleashes  another hammer strike, his weapon shining in a silvery light this time  as he slams his earthreaker straight into its chest and downwards out  its crotch for *31 holy* damage that heals Xhanfaerd for *13*.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective (All/ Book)*
Show

_"I'm not going to hold much longer! Book, just unleash what I'm showing you!"_

*R3T3:* Staying right where he is, Harrim channels positive energy, but the half-orc seems very resistant as it only takes *3 PE*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T27:* Book,  while Aron's flute picks up your spirit, Xhanfaerd's collective fills  your head with tactics and knowledge of a special attack, and even how  that attack could heal somebody nearto you. What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book takes a step backward and throws his arm back and lashes his whip, damaged as it is, into the creature as recommended by Xhanfaerd.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



MA: 5' step south out of ant reach

Attack: (1d20+12)[*28*]

Damage: (1d3+5)[*7*] (Slashing Grace: When wielding his chosen weapon 1H he can add his DEX instead of his STR  modifier to that weapons damage.)

Special Damage: (4d6)[*20*]

If attacked use Dodging Panache.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T27:* Book takes a step backward and throws his arm back and lashes his whip,  damaged as it is, into the creature as recommended by Xhanfaerd, lashing the monster for *27 sacred* and healing Xhanfaerd of *20*. 

*R4T23:* Sersheelda keeps her position to maintain the integrity of whatever supernatural defense she's sporting.

*R4T20:* Fronaldo, you have your magic dagger in one hand, and alchemist's fire in the other. What do you do?

Spook on deck, Gelik in the hole...

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Spoiler: Fronaldo>>>Collective*
Show


*Should I burn down the shack? It might put the spirit to rest, right?
*
*
**Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Delay

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

*Should I burn down the shack? It might put the spirit to rest, right?*
 
*R4T19:*  The enemy floats a little south, and almost fakes out Xhanfaerd, but  the wily half-elf manages to note what it's doing at the last  split-second to keep from being flat-footed as its right hand passes  through Xhanfaerd's own left. Xhanfaerd again finds it hard to fight  against the very concept of corruption as he takes *26 aging*. The ghost ants now include Book again, and they "chew" but he was ready for a tactic and only takes *3 aging*. Xhanfaerd also resists, but he takes a heavier brunt of it so close to the source for *6 aging*. 

*"I found it!"* the ghost screams frantically.

*R4T16:* Gelik, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Veress in the hole ...

----------


## Master K

Utterly incensed about being nearly killed, Gelik moves closer to the ghost to make sure he is heard and begins raging and lecturing at the ghost giving it a piece of his mind via a thorough tongue lashing

*Spoiler*
Show

MA; SW, S, S.
SA; Cutting Remark on the ghostly being (1d4+7)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Utterly incensed about being nearly killed, Gelik moves closer to the  ghost to make sure he is heard and begins raging and lecturing at the  ghost giving it a piece of his mind via a thorough tongue lashing. It doesn't seem to have any effect on the spectre.

*R4T8:*  Aron invisibly continues playing her flute, especially with Gelik  trying different tactics, pauses enough to answer Fronaldo and chide  Gelik....*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Fronaldo/ Gelik)*
Show

_"Absolutely  not. I'm pretty sure this is a ghost, and you might burn a remembrance  that will give a clue how to put it to rest. Burning remembrances do NOT  kill the ghost .... it just makes them impossible to put fully to rest.

"Gelik, it's immune to mental attacks."_

*R4T4:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Book in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Changing his stance, Xhanfaerd steps away and throws projectiles of force at the ghost.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action to change stance to Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess.

5 foot step to the NW as a free action.

Standard action, cast magic missile, with all missiles at the ghost.

*Damage* - (4d4+4)[*13*]

I'll reroll the fort save against the ghost's touch if I fail it, and I'll redirect damage to myself the first time another ally is wounded, spending as much PP as possible to reduce it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T4:* Changing his stance, Xhanfaerd steps away and throws projectiles of force at the ghost, the missiles ripping through it. 

The ghost just barely manages to maintain cohesion, albeit slowly bits of him melt away as he wails, *Its mine! ...  I found it!  ... The city - the discovery - is miiiiiiiiiiiine!*

And with that, he seemingly - and violently - appears to dissipate with a wail.

Before he disappeared, both Book and Xhanfaerd saw that part of his ghostly visage .... was a Pathfinder Society _wayfinder_ at his belt!

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## silphael

Panting, Xhanfaerd doesn't look well.

"*That ghost... probably was a pathfinder. They had a wayfinder, at least. If we want to put them to rest, we need to investigate.*"

----------


## BuckGodot

Book looks around in surprise *I agree, but we need to tend to the wounded first.* and he starts to cross to Gelik feeling much stiffer than usual.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo puts the alchemist fire away with a sigh from the little green pyromaniac.

----------


## lostsole31

Aron wills herself back into visibility, ending the spell. With Book's assistance, Harrim begins a medical check of the party...
Aron, Sersheelda: Unarmed.Fronaldo: ~85%Veress: ~80%Book:  ~70%Harrim: ~60%Xhanfaerd: ~25%Gelik: ~15%

With Gelik and Xhanfaerd critical and most of the party wounded, it is a no-brainer and Harrim begins channeling positive energy. After his second attempt, Fronaldo and Veress are fully healed. His third and final attempt before he winds himself fully heals Book and himself. This means that he seems to only be able to channel positive energy five times a day (two were in the battle). Another round of triage for those still wounded:
Gelik: ~40%Xhanfaerd: ~45%

He casts two CMWs on Xhanfaerd, and one on Gelik, and then a CLW each. Triage again while Harrim seems to have a pounding headache and nosebleed:
Gelik and Xhanfaerd: ~75%

Harrim is completely tapped out of all clerical healing, so Aron steps up. She casts CSW on each. A follow-up CLW heals Gelik fully. A CMW to Xhanfaerd likewise does the same.

From what Aron figured by herself, and then she and Book talking together as Book as the senior authority in the party on the undead (a lifetime spent robbing exploring tombs will do that), they figure the following:
This half-orc was a ghost ... not just descriptively, but categorically. That is a type of incorporeal undead. As an undead, it is immune to most effects that require any active bodily processes, while the nature of the soul splinter that creates it also makes it immune to any type of mind-affecting phenomena .. such as the attack Gelik tried.As an incorporeal undead, only magical weapons or magical spells have a chance of hurting it, and even those are muted in effect if they are not _ghost touch_ weapons or specialized attacks, such as some of Xhanfaerd's martial strikes. Incorporeal creatures don't have weak points that can be exploited unless specifically _ghost touch_ weapons ... not even Xhanfaerd's special attacks can target a weak point. Even then, as an undead, most critical strikes would still have no effect because, as noted before, no bodily processes.It had the most common form of attack for a ghost, a "corrupting touch" which causes temporary, premature aging that attacks the spirit of the target more than the body, and a strong mind can resist some of the effects. Taking a look around at the party, the party is fully healed, and as Book said, there are no "lasting reminders" of having been aged in battle.Most ghosts can rejuvenate. Book and Aron believe that this ghost is not destroyed, simply dispelled for now. Most ghosts take a couple days to a little over a week to rejuvenate. Even the most powerful spells provide only temporary solutions. The only way to permanently destroy a ghost is to determine the reason for its existence and set right whatever prevents it from resting in peace ... and that is what the party will have to do if they want to remove this ghost's obvious negative influence in the area of the haunted cenotes.

----------


## silphael

Looking at the others, the half elf ponders.

"*As we dispelled them, they screamed about being the first to discover the city. Maybe if we were to find their name, and write them down as the first to discover the city, they would finally be at peace ?*"

----------


## lostsole31

Aron nods in agreement, and then points to the ruined shack.

Although  the majority of gear and belongings found here have long since rotted  away, assuming a "deep" search, the party finds the remains of a  medium-sized humanoid that Harrim recognizes as a half-orc male. There  are some relics as well found here that he must have found before his  death.

The stash consists of the following:

magic ringmithral heavy shield(3) mithral spearheadsdetailed carvings of Azlanti fighting serpentfolk holding 46 uncut zirconsfragmentary journal in code that might be used to piece together who he was and what happened 

Aron  recommends taking these things ... but not yet the body ... back to  camp for study. And then to return on the morrow to give the remains a  proper burial, at least.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo says to Aron as they walk: *I still say we burn itjust to be sure.*

----------


## BuckGodot

Book concurs with the suggestion to return to camp (not to burn the shack) and if everyone is in agreement is willing to head back to camp now.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo nods at the suggestion to return to camp. He is interested in the journal as his keen mind delights in puzzles and code breaking. He will spend some free time this evening studying it.

----------


## lostsole31

The party takes the fine treasure back to camp with them for study.

Xhanfaerd, do you take time to re-study your spellbook for a half hour to switch out a prepared 1st-level slot for _identify_?

----------


## silphael

Once everyone returns to camp, Xhanfaerd indeed prepares identify to study what was recovered.

----------


## lostsole31

Xhanfaerd takes the time to restudy his spellbook and realign his spells and several help him with valuation:
_Ring is a ring of severn virtues_ (see Discord handouts)Mithral heavy shield(3) mithral spearheads (100 gp each)a small ivory coffer decorated with detailed carvings of Azlanti fighting serpentfolk (worth 500 gp) holding 46 uncut zircons (worth 460 gp in total), 85 gp, 238 sp, and 136 cp in ancient Azlanti coinsfragmentary journal

The two best codebreakers in the expedition - Gelik, assisted by Book - would need to take time (as in, a day of adventuring) to pore over the journal and try to piece together what they can.

Because of this last part, do you plan to adventure tomorrow, or let Gelik and Book try to decipher the journal?

----------


## BuckGodot

Book is quite excited at the prospect of looking over the... book...

----------


## lostsole31

Gelik, you're the primary if you do this. How do you feel about it, almost having been killed by the ghost?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo is Ok with waiting. He wants to put the spirit of their fallen comrade to rest. During the down time he will try to distill the giant wasp venom.

----------


## Master K

Having nearly died Gelik is far more intersted in the relatively "safe" task that is investigating the journal. As opposed to going back into the jungle

----------


## silphael

While the codebreakers take care of the book, Xhanfaerd reorganizes his own journal, turning what was so far just notes into the beginning of a real treaty.

----------


## lostsole31

The next day's plan figured, Amivor tutors Book on very specialized Pathfinder Delver techniques for dealing with traps. Aron, Harrim, and Sersheelda are each off doing their own separate things, but with the terror of the day and near loss of Gelik, Xhanfaerd tutors the little folk in dealing with buoying one's spirit against attacks like the ghost had.

*Toilday, 14 Calistril 4711 AR (Waxing Gibbous)*

Book assists Gelik in piecing together the fragments of the journal that ostensibly belonged to the half-orc Pathfinder. Book discovers that Gelik's understanding of syntax and cryptography (and puzzles) is only a little bit more than his own, but is approached with such confidence that it is impressive to work beside the often curmudgeonly gnome.  Over the course of the day, they are able to work together to divine the journal's mysteries...

_The ruins here served as a campsite for a small band of Pathfinders who had found Saventh-Yhi against all odds 2 centuries ago. After abandoning their larger group (the ill-fated Alithorpe Expedition) on the southeastern shore of Lake Ocota during an attack by the Gorilla Kings soldiers, this smaller group fled through the jungle for several days, pursued relentlessly by charau-ka. Only by seeking shelter among these hidden cenotes did they finally throw off their pursuit. When the Pathfinders realized where they were, that theyd discovered what could only be Saventh-Yhi, they spent a few days exploring the fringes of the city before treachery struck again. Nareem Daress, a scout who had encouraged the groups decision to use the slaughter of their main expedition as a distraction to flee, lured the remaining Pathfinders into a nest of army ants and watched them die. He intended to then leave Saventh-Yhi with his notes and maps, return to civilization as the lone survivor of the Alithorpe Expedition, and secure the glory of discovering Saventh-Yhi for himself.

Yet the night before he planned to leave, a carpet of army ants swarmed into the ruin here where hed made his camp. Perhaps the ants were merely seeking food, or perhaps they were compelled on a quest for vengeance from beyond the gravewhatever the reason, Nareem Daress died that night in great pain and despair, his ramblings of terror the last entries in a journal originally belonging to another unnamed member of the expedition.....
_

----------


## BuckGodot

Book nods and shares this information with the rest. *"Well done to Master Gelik in deciphering this information. Now, how do we go about putting this creature to rest, finally?"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo jumps up and down excitedly, *OhOh! I know, I know!

*​He pulls a flask of alchemists fire from his belt.

----------


## silphael

"*Maybe putting his victims to rest would help ? At least those he decided to kill for his own glory. Other than that, maybe bringing the whole story to the light ? But that's not something we can do fast, sadly.*"

----------


## BuckGodot

*Right. So we need to see if the remains, if there are any, are in that shack. But that means encountering him again so what can we line up to protect ourselves?*

----------


## lostsole31

Amivor will offer, *"I think you're right about taking his story to the Grand Lodge in Absalom and seeing that the Allithorpe Expedition's initial discovery of Saventh-Yhi is noted. Which means, of course, that we will not be getting first discovery rights, but it does seem like we will get exploration rights. Of course, the Aspis Consortium here could sour things. I think for now just stay away from the haunted cenotes."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo speaks to Book in his high pitched voice, serious for once. *Nareems remains are in the hut, but without a plan to put the spirit to rest, its best to avoid a confrontation at this time unless you enjoy ghost ants aging you into early retirement!* The little green maniac smiles broadly with a mouth full of sharp pointed teeth. *I am ready with plan B.*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Perhaps,"* Aron offers, *"when our explorations of Saventh-Yhi are done, we might dare to attempt peaceful contact? Ghosts rejuvenate anywhere from a couple days to a week later, anyway."*

----------


## BuckGodot

*"That may be worth a try. So back to the fun part?"* Book says as he sits down to look over his whip to see if there is any way it can be repaired.

----------


## lostsole31

Book doesn't see how he could repair his whip.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book, also realising he's an archeologist, not a weaponsmith, asks... *"Does anyone know anything about repairing a whip?"* 

If no one does, he will stow it and stand and say, *"So... Back to my original question then. Let's get back to exploring but give the cenotes a wide berth."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo shakes his head sadly regarding whip repair.
*Whats the problem with your noodle, Book? Performance anxiety? 
*The green goblin titters to himself like an asthmatic dog.

Fronaldo does not look excited about more long walks in the ancient city.
*Yay. Lets explore more ruins. Yippee.*

----------


## lostsole31

Aron asks to see Book's pain noodle.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book hands it over to Aron and looks on.

----------


## lostsole31

Aron casts a spell that takes her 10 minutes to cast ... and ends up casting this spell three times .... before she fully restores Book's whip.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book is amazed and thanks her profusely.

----------


## lostsole31

That evening, Aron seeks out Xhanfaerd, recognizing his keen observation of other people's behavior. She picks the half-elf's brain, seeking to find a way to deepen her own art through understanding of others. For their own reasons, Book, Gelik, and Sersheelda either get in on the discussion, or listen passively. Fronaldo shows Amivor some weapons concealment techniques.
*Wealday, 15 Calistril 4711 AR (Waxing Gibbous)*

Does the party change anything, now that you are going back to exporation?

----------


## BuckGodot

Book remains constant like the rising and setting of the sun.

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone is ready for today's exploration.

Speaking of which, Book, where to?

----------


## BuckGodot

Book wants to return to the southern region near the water and start excavating west. (Just south of the rows of 8 blocks.)

----------


## lostsole31

The party restarts their explorations, moving towards the waterline again, right to a stone bridge. This stone bridge is shattered in the middle, but still might be traversable, and seems to be stable all things considered. This bridge spans a 110-yd gap of water to an island with more structures on it. What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo addresses the group. *I am probably the best suited to check out the bridge to see if it is safe. Shall I?*

----------


## lostsole31

Aron shakes her head.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"Book is definitely our most alert and our best engineer, but you should go with him for security, Fronaldo."_

----------


## BuckGodot

Book nods in deference to Aron, winks at Fro fro, and steps out to check the bridge.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo follows after the large Human, hoping the bridge will take their combined weight.

----------


## lostsole31

The remains of the massive stone bridge has NO problems taking their weight. It isn't easy, though, as they have to constantly climb up and down and hop to other massive stone blocks fallen into the water. They cross the some 330' to get to the other side.

This central district was built upon several islands of rock that the architects of Saventh-Yhi carved into the shapes they needed, using tools and magic to form the stony outcroppings into an incredible island-fortress connected to the rest of the city via four long bridges. They chose this region to house the citys central government, and built a spear infused with the virtue of honest pride to watch over the region and to keep its inhabitants honest and dedicated to the citys health. Unfortunately, even these lengths failed to save Saventh-Yhi from the panic that gripped it as its days grew short.

What do Book and Fronaldo do once they get to the other side?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please refrain from "just around the riverbend" .... especially in a pbp ... unless you go back and get the others, or your fellow players will watch you do things for months in real-time while they are sidelined.

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Seems safe enough. Lets go get the others.* 
Fronaldo scampers back the way they came.
*You know someone should really try out that magic spear ring. Could be helpful.*

----------


## lostsole31

Fronaldo and Book go back and collect the others. The bridge is sturdy enough - and decorated enough - for the full "exploration/ discovery treatment."

As they exit the bridge and step onto the island, a number of buildings face a long promenade leading to an open rotunda to the south. A row of stone pillars covered with dense writing runs down the center of the promenade. Several of these pillars appear to have been recently cleaned.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo sidles up to Aron.
*Um..yeah. Ancient writings on pillars. Very interesting.
Say Aron, can I play around with the spear ring/artifact? I will be careful!
*Fronaldo hops from one foot to another with excitement.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"Until we have enough to do a treasure split, do we want to hold onto the ring as as 'hold/borrow' for Fronaldo?"_

----------


## BuckGodot

Book, deeply engaged in studying the pillars, absently nods his approval for Fronaldo.

----------


## lostsole31

With no input from Xhanfaerd or Gelik or the others, Aron hands Fronaldo the _seven virtues ring_.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo grins happily cradling his new shiny. 
*Hows it work, Aron?*

----------


## lostsole31

_"Passively,"_ comes Aron's glib response over the collective.

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Here goes nothing!* as he slips the ring on his finger.

----------


## lostsole31

The ring .... which must have last been worn by a longshanks ... automatically resizes to fit snugly but not too tightly on Fronaldo's chosen finger.

He now wears a ring.

----------


## silphael

Xhanfaerd does his best to assist the study of the pillars, providing comment about what they know of the society that once were here.

----------


## BuckGodot

Book welcomes the assistance but wraps up quickly and suggests the group move on heading west.

----------


## lostsole31

The group finishes checking out the large round building, but then it is time to return to camp, understanding there is more of the island to discover later.

That evening after the debrief, Book works solidly with Fronaldo on learning the Polyglot language, while also covering the basics of codebreaking. Xhanfaerd and Gelik each separately work on their art. Aron works on focusing mantras with Harrim, Sersheelda, and Amivor.
*Oathday, 16 Calistril 4711 AR (Waxing Gibbous)*

Book, do you intend to cross the bridge and continue checking out more of the small island in the government district?

----------


## BuckGodot

That seems like a logical course of action. Yes.

----------


## lostsole31

The party makes their way, with Fronaldo just a hair ahead of Book. As  soon as Fronaldo comes around the covern of a great column that had  fallen cross part of the bridge, he is surprised when two figures throw  javelins at him, both javelins missing.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Spoiler: Fronaldo>>>Collective*
Show


*We are under attack!
*

The jubilant alchemist takes a brief pause to assess the situation before quaffing an extract and disappearing.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FA: assess the situation 
SA: retrieve, prepare and drink extract of invisibility 
MA: move half speed south using stealth 15. Take out magic dagger.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

*We are under attack!*
The jubilant alchemist takes a brief pause to assess the situation before quaffing an extract and disappearing.

*R1T16:* Sersheelda gets off of the rough patch and hustles south, seeing the fracas.*Spoiler: Sersheelda >>> Collective*
Show

_"Fought before at home. Muncle called these 'degenerate serpentfolk.' Tough warriors."_

*R1T15:*  Gelik is lifted an inch or two off the ground as watery sanadils appear  around his feet. He zooms forward faster with these strange  water-shoes, though he still is slow coming out of the rough patch on  the bridge. Still, he darts way south once the bridge is smoother.

*R1T14:* Veress roars, sensing hostility.

*R1T13:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? Please note that I don't see the enemy, as they are on the other side of a very thick colum (10' tall).

----------


## silphael

After casting a spell, Xhanfaerd moves into a better place to see the enemy.

*Spoiler: Collective*
Show

_I casted Haste, be sure to use it !_


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action, casting Haste (including everyone but the cleric afaik). Move action, going 1 SW, then full S (which might stop beside the column if I'm counting right). Swift action, entering Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess.

"Reactions" :
-I'll redirect the first instance of damage taken by allies to myself, spending PP to reduce it if it's over 10 damage.
-I'll reroll the first save I miss, ignoring hits against AC.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* After casting a spell, Xhanfaerd moves into a better place to see the enemy.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

_"I cast_ *haste*_. Be sure to use it!"_
 .... he tepes as he goes by. He went too far too fast under the _haste_, though ... getting stabbed  in the upper left arm by a spear (*9*) as he passes by one of these things that was  behind the column, but at least he sees both  enemies.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd*
Show

It's not a "up to caster level creatures in a  30' radius." Since I assume you wanted the _haste_ for yourself  as well, you can only real get yourself, Sersheelda, Aron, Veress, and  Book.  You excluded the cleric, pushing your measurement section a  little farther south (which allowed for Book). Gelik is too far away.  Fronaldo is not only too far, but you can't see him to affect him,  either.

*R1T9:* Book, you are _hasted_ (60' speed). What do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Book draws his whip and moves southwest to get a better view of the attackers and do a quick assessment of the situation.


*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Draw Whip

MA: move 1 square SW

FA: Assess

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Book draws his whip and moves southwest to get a better view of the attackers and do a quick assessment of the situation.*Spoiler: Book*
Show

These are serpentfolk ..... monstrous humanoids. Yup.
 
*R1T8:* Blue steps up and stabs Xhanfaerd in the shoulder for *9*, and snaps at him with a bite.

*R1T7:* Harrim hustles southwards.

*R1T6:* Red stabs Xhanfaerd's upper arm for 12, and then bites him in the right knee for *8 + 3 poison*. Xhanfaerd feels a numbing radiating out from his right knee that his body will begin to fight off.

*R1T5:*  Aron zooms to the south, calling for Veress. She ends up next to Gelik,  spins around, casts a spell, and a beam fires into the back of Blue's  left quad .... but it is tough enough ot resist her magic. She commands  Veress to attack, continuously pointing at Blue.

*R1T4:*  As Veress double moves quite speedily down, he provokes AOOs from Blue  and Red. Blue's spear manages to catch the tiger along the side of the  head for *9*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Fronaldo, you are invisible AND trying to move stealthily with magic dagger in hand. What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo does something, you assume.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Fronaldo will try to quietly drink his mutagen.
SA: drink mutagen, use stealth 
if mutagen isnt available, use cats grace extraction

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Fronaldo does something, you assume. 

*R2T16:* Sersheelda casts a spell on a small pouch that she has, and then darts well to the south.

*R2T15:* Gelik begins a heroic oration, completely repositioning to be screened by Veress.

*R2T13:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

His hammer in hand, Xhanfaerd goes for an underbelt strike.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action, gonna initiate Bilious Strike. The attack deals 6d6 extra profane damage, and the target (Red) will have to roll fort DC 22 or be nauseated for 4 rounds, one round only on a success. The +1 to attack from Haste is not taken into account.

*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*16*]
[roll=Damage]2d6+10[roll]
*Profane Damage* - (6d6)[*20*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* His hammer in hand, Xhanfaerd goes for an underbelt strike, only to find that the enemy has very hard scales, indeed.

*R2T9:* Book, your whip is in hand and you are hasted. What do you do?

Blue on deck, Harrim in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book shifts slightly to ensure LOS and then lashes out with his whip, attempting to rip the spear from reds grasp and send it flying then follows up with a lashing attack.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

MA: Just a step west within the same square to make sure he has clear LOS

Disarm: (1d20+14)[*20*] 

Deft Maneuvers (Ex):  Does not provoke an AOO when performing a dirty trick, disarm, feint, steal, reposition, or trip CM.
*  +2 bonus to those CMs (except feint), as well as a +2 bonus to CMD to defend against those maneuvers (except feint).

Greater Disarm (Ex):  +2 bonus on CM checks made to disarm a foe. This bonus stacks w/ the bonus granted by Deft Maneuvers.
*  Whenever he successfully disarms an opponent, the weapon lands 15' away from its previous wielder, in a random direction.
+1 for Haste

Attack using Risky Strike: (1d20+12)[*28*]

Damage: (1d3+10)[*12*] +6

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Book shifts slightly to ensure LOS and then lashes out with his whip,  ripping the spear from Red's grasp to send it clattering to the ground.

*R2T8:* Blue spins around and crits Veress for *15*,  gaining a surprise opening .... though the second attack is only cuts  through fur. The serprentfolk does bite Veress, though, for *8 + 3 poison*.

*R2T7:*  Harrim moves quickly south, and seeing Aron's tiger taking the brunt of  things, casts a spell at Blue. Blue's body seizes briefly as his  skeleton contorts a little for *13*, but Blue controls himself quickly.

*R2T6:*  Red figures the tiger is a safer bet than the Mwangi half-elf, and  steps away to pick up his spear. It was a safe bet as Veress gnaws on  Red, but doesn't get through scales. Now with spear recovered he jabs  defensively at the tiger.

*R2T5:* Aron concentrates on the bow she takes out, then steps for a clear shot.

*R2T4:*  Veress is now focused on the one that hurt it, giving a terrifying  roar. It snaps with its jaws, and its claws are deflected by the  warrior's spear. It snaps again with jaws, but no attack finds purchase.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo does .something.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SA: drink extract of Cats Grace using stealth. 
MA: 5 ft move to the NE using stealth. Looks like a place he could move to but if not he will remain in his current square. Adjust dialogue accordingly. Use acrobatics if terrain looks difficult.


*Spoiler: Fronaldo>>>collective*
Show


_Almost ready. I am North of a snakeman and just East of Xhan.
_

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_Almost ready. I am North of a snakeman and just East of Xhan._

*R3T16:* Sersheelda shuttles north past Aron and then throws a rock at Blue, but the rock misses.

*R3T15:* Gelik continues his oratory, and casts a spell on Veress for *11 healing*.

*R3T13:* Xhanfaerd, roll a Fort save vs. poison. What do you do?

Book on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Since one of those snakemen is running away from him, Xhanfaerd focuses his mind to unleash an heavy strike, the kind that shares its weight with its target.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll initiate Chains of Doubt, spending 2 PP and my personal focus (so Will DC 20 to avoid one round of nausea for the target. If it fails, Red will also has to save against the nausea)

*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*26*]
*Damage* - (2d6+10)[*14*]
*Extra Damage* - (5d6)[*13*]


*Spoiler: Deffensive measures*
Show

Defenses :
-I'll keep the reroll for the next poison save (unless one save was enough ?)
-I'll redirect damage to any ally to myself (so only the first instance of damage as normal)

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Utilizing his psionic power, Xhanfaerd is  fighting off the remaining poison in his system, though he still feels  it acting on his body.. Since one of those snakemen is running away from  him, Xhanfaerd focuses  his mind to unleash an heavy strike, the kind that shares its weight  with its target. His earthbreaker slams right into the serpentfolk's  midsection, seemingly only doing *16 mod* - a powerful strike, surely, but far less efficacious than Xhanfaerd had hoped!

*R3T9:* Book, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Harrim in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book remains where he is but swings his whip in an incredible display of prowess.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Dazzling Display (Ex):  FRA, while wielding any flails group weapon (incl. whips), he makes an Intimidate check to demoralize all foes w/in 30' who can see his display. 

Intimidate Check: (1d20+18)[*26*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T9:* Book remains where he is but swings his whip in an incredible display of prowess. It truly is impressive. 

*R3T8:* Blue spins to stab Veress in the back leg for *9*, while biting Veress in the head for *5 + 3 poison*.

*R3T7:*  Harrim steps behind Xhanfaerd and begins casting a spell that keeps  going ...*Spoiler: Harrim >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

*"Stay where you are, for your time being small in this land is at an end."*

*R3T6:* Red mirrors his partner, stabbing Veress in the same back leg for *15*, and biting the tiger in the head for *5 + 3 poison*.

*R3T5:* Aron shoots blue in the right shoulder for *12*, and the upper left arm for *15*. She gives an order to Veress.

*R3T4:* Veress withdraws, but as he does so he suffers from the multiple doses of poison in his system (*weakened*).

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ....

R4T22:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

The diminutive green assassin appears from nowhere and shanks a snakeman in a tender spot. He draws a second dagger for good measure.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SA:stab blue snake-man with magic dagger. Risky strike, use guile point to aid attack roll not included, sneak attack, debilitating injury: bewildered. +2 from being invisible. 
*to hit* - (1d20+14)[*27*]
*to dam* - (1d4+14)[*17*] plus sneak attack (4d8)[*22*] and bleed 4
MA: draw standard dagger. 


*Spoiler: Fronaldo>>>Collective*
Show


*Hey Book! When youre done playing with your danger noodle, how about some help?
*

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* The diminutive green assassin appears from nowhere and shanks a snakeman  in a tender spot, killing him instantly. He draws a second dagger for good measure. 
*Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective (Book)*
Show

*Hey Book! When youre done playing with your danger noodle, how about some help?*

*R4T9:* Book, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Red in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book laughs at Fronaldo while jogging south and east to set up a flanking position and turns his whip loose on the remaining worm person.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Move: Two squares south then two squares east to line up with Fronaldo to create a flank.
Surefooted 

Attack: Using Risky Strike (1d20+13)[*25*]

Haste bonus added.

Sneak Attack (Ex):  +3d6 precision damage anytime he is flanking foe, or foe would be denied DEX bonus to AC.

Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*] +6

Sneak Attack Damage: (3d6)[*17*]

Debilitating Injury: Disoriented: -2 to attack rolls, but -4 to attack rolls vs. Book.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T9:* Book laughs at Fronaldo while jogging south and  east to set up a  flanking position, but can't maintain the same space as a fallen column  so no flanking. As he moves behind the serpentfolk, he stabs at Book  with his spear but misses. Book turns his whip loose on the remaining  worm person, slashing its right hand for *21*.

*R4T7:*  Harrim completes his spell, and Xhanfaerd grows to twice his height! He  then casts a battle spell on himself and closes on the serpentfolk.

*R4T6:*  The serpentfolk stabs the newly arriving dwarf in the shoulder with a  spear, and the wound appears on Xhanfaerd's own shoulder for *14*. The serpentfolk follws up with a bite to Harrim's belly for *7 + 3 poison*.

*R4T5:* Aron tells Veress to stay and then steps north to cast a spell on Xhanfaerd for *20 healing*.

*R4T4:* Veress stays as commanded, and is in pain as his body fights the poison.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Fronaldo feints left with his off hand and then swipes at a vital area on the snakeman with his prime blade; still glistening with the lifeblood of his comrade. 

*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: Bluff (feint) to make him loose his dex bonus. spend 1 pt. guile to add to my feint roll +2 (not included)
(1d20+10)[*30*]
Attack: Risky Strike with magic dagger
(1d20+14)[*22*] to hit
(1d4+14)[*18*] plus sneak (4d8)[*19*] + 4 bleed and disorientated.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Fronaldo feints left with his off hand and then swipes at a vital area  on the snakeman with his prime blade, cutting deep into its chest beneath the ribs for *39 + disoriented + (4 bleed)*, his blade still glistening with the  lifeblood of his comrade now mixed with this guard's own.

*R5T16:* Sersheelda shifts position and tosses another stone, missing. It is clear that she has no skill at CQB ranged combat.

*R5T15:* Gelik continues his inspiring oration.

*R5T13:* Xhanfaerd, roll a Fort save vs. poison. Your stance has reset, so you may use it for this roll if needed. What do you do?

Book on deck, Harrim in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

After focusing on the future, exploiting his newfound size, Xhanfaerd strikes the last close snakeman with his shiny hammer, hoping to help his allies recover.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Since it's R5, move action to recover Bilious Strike, and to aid myself.
*Aid myself* - (1d20+13)[*29*]

Standard action, I'll initiate Silver Knight's Blade on Red, healing my ally that seems the most wounded.

*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*15*] +4 if the above roll isn't a nat 1.
*Damage* - (3d6+12)[*16*]
*Extra damage and healing* - (4d6)[*13*]

If the aid wasn't a nat 1, all allies gain a +2 morale bonus to attack.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T13:* Xhanfaerd's psionic power manages to burn off  the last of the poison in his system. After focusing on the future,  exploiting his newfound size, Xhanfaerd  strikes the last close snakeman  with his shiny hammer ... his aim helped along by his superspeed, his  own mental prowess, and Gelik's oration ... to smack the creature in the  head and squash it like a melon and getting *13 healing* to Veress

*R5T9:* Both enemies are down, but Harrim and Veress are currently fighting off poison. Book,  what do you do?*Spoiler: Book*
Show

You know that Harrim is actually the  group's best "physician" (healing without spells), and that you are the  team's second-best.

Harrim on deck, Aron in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Book crosses to Harrim and does what he can to aid in recovery.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T9:* Book does what he can to aid in Harrim's recovery. 

*R5T7:*  Harrim barely resists the poison this time, but now he - with Book's  help - works on helping him continue to resist. Together, they do a very  fine job. It's still up to Harrim's body, but they've increased his  chances greatly.

*R5T5:* Aron moves down to Veress and casts a spell on Veress to fight heroically against its affliction.

*R5T4:* Veress fights off the last vestiges of the poison, though is still weakened from its effects.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

**R6T22:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Spoiler: Fronaldo>>>collective*
Show


*I have anti-toxin if anyone needs it.
*
*
*He then tries to harvest venom from the snake dudes.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T22:**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

*I have anti-toxin if anyone needs it.*
 Fronaldo comes out of initiative as he begins performing a delicate task.

*R6T16:* Gelik stops his oration and drops out of initiative, and Sersheelda likewise drops out of intiative.

*R6T13:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck assisting Harrim in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Since Harrim is still fighting the poison, Xhanfaerd gets closer and starts casting Lesser Restoration, tapping into his knowledge of the Primal.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Primal as in nature, ie druidic knowledge from magaambyan initiate.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T13:* Since Harrim is still fighting the poison, Xhanfaerd gets closer and  starts casting _Lesser Restoration_, tapping into his knowledge of the  Primal, though it doesn't seem to have any effect.

*R6T9-7:*  Book assists Harrim, and together they do as good as can be. It's  enough, as Harrim is no longer fighting the poison. Harrim doesn't stay  to take a breath, though, moving down to the tiger.

*R6T5:* Aron puts her bow away and casts a _guidance_ on Veress.

*R6T4:* Even with all of the magical aid, Veress succumbs to the poison, and this time the tiger is *impaired*.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T13:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Harrim in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

As Harrim isn't that badly affected by poison, Xhanfaerd, still casting, carefully moves toward the tiger.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T13:* As Harrim isn't that badly affected by poison, Xhanfaerd, still casting, carefully moves toward the tiger. 

*R7T9:* Book, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Aron in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*Initiative Ends!*

Xhanfaerd will continue casting and then finish his lesser restoration while touching Veress as he's being calmed by Aron. Veress is now no longer impaired but still weakened by the effects of the poison.

----------

